# San Francisco 49ers vs. Seattle Seahawks



## Papageorgio

This looks like it will have the makings of a great rubber game.

The best rivalry in the NFL today.

Tough to pick a winner on this one. Edge Seattle because of the home field, but I don't know either way, it will be good.


----------



## Trajan

It will be a long road to hoe for the 49ers, Seahawks  pretty much own them ,  I'm not sure they can do it....


----------



## Trajan

I just want to say I am not surprised Carolina lost, frankly youblook at their season schedule they had a week schedule and they lost to the better teams and beat just a few good ones,  so I am not surprised......


----------



## Papageorgio

Carolina is still a good team. They played tough all year and I expect them to be a top team next year.

San Francisco had a better defense and that is what won the game.

Seattle and San Francisco have two good defenses. I'm thinking San Francisco with a slight edge on the offensive side, however Seattle is home and that is an added factor.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

i have lost complete faith now in carrol in the seahawks with their pathetic offense that looks like a bunch of high school kids playing.that being said,my new picks for the superbowl are the niners and donkeys with the niners winning it all. now i would LOVE to be wrong of course but that idiot carrol refuses to let wilson air it out down the field and keeps doing the martyball thing -marty shittenhimer-running on both first and second down all the time and never mixing it up and airing it out.the niners will be all over that game plan next week.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> i have lost complete faith now in carrol in the seahawks with their pathetic offense that looks like a bunch of high school kids playing.that being said,my new picks for the superbowl are the niners and donkeys with the niners winning it all. now *i would LOVE to be wrong *of course but that idiot carrol refuses to let wilson air it out down the field and keeps doing the martyball thing -marty shittenhimer-running on both first and second down all the time and never mixing it up and airing it out.the niners will be all over that game plan next week.



You are.  Love springs eternal.

Seattle has the best defense in the NFL and OWNS Kaepernick at the Clink.

What it will come down to offensively is Lynch and Gore and which QB makes the fewest mistakes.  Both Kaep and Wilson will make a few great plays but which one will throw a couple of ints ????


----------



## Wry Catcher

SF v. Seattle is a classic game and will be the real Super Bowl this year, IMO.  Since the Niner's already blew out Denver (52-10) and San Diego (49-26) in past Super Bowls I'm hoping for SF v. NE with a final score of SF 55 and NE 22.

And next fall the SF Giants defeat the Boston Red Sox in the World Series.


----------



## Billo_Really

The Arena Football Seahawks will win.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> The Arena Football Seahawks will win.



They definitely have the ugliest uniforms in the NFL, looks minor league to me.


----------



## AquaAthena

Papageorgio said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arena Football Seahawks will win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They definitely have the ugliest uniforms in the NFL, looks minor league to me.
Click to expand...


My favorite uniforms worn by NFL players, is the 49er uniform.  Love red, white and gold...okay...bronze.  I see it as gold because I see them as gold. I love that team.


----------



## HUGGY

I would like to investigate something possibly a little more germaine than the color of the unis.

That would be the underlying motivations leading up to Sunday afternoon's match between SF and Seattle.

One could say it is as simple as winning would place the victor in the Superbowl.  Yes of course it would but it has been a long season and there are many "enemies" lurking past present and future that could be viewed as reasons to win this weekend.

Most importantly SF lost the last superbowl and certainly would like to get back in the big show for another try.

SF lost a meaningless preseason game 10-6 to the Broncos while Seattle beat the snot out of the Donkeys in pre season 40-10.  

SF lost in N O to the Saints yet Seattle embarrassed the Saints in the regular season and again this last weekend in the divisional round of the playoffs.

SF lost in a close game at home to Carolina then redeemed themselves today in the Panthers home stadium.  Seattle also beat the Panthers in the first regular season game in Carolina.

All in all there are no real monkeys on the back of the 9ers, regardin the Seahawks, except the 29-3 beat down the 49ers suffered at the Clink early on in the season.  They believe they evened the score in SF.

Seattle has several axes to grind.  The last second loss in Atlanta last season that Seattle had been cheated of winning by fate that would have given the Seahawks an NFC title shot.  That game still stings.  The recent 2 point loss in SF by a flukey yet remakable Gore 52 yard last minute run while the Seahawks would have won if thier usually suffocating defense faltered.  I think the Seahawks would like payback for that game.  I also believe that The Seahawks do take pride in the home record that was spoiled by a good Cardinal defense and an incredible catch in the endzone that was smacked twice by our DB yet still hung on to by the AZ reciever.  All in all it wouldn't surprise me that every Seahawk player to a man believes that the Hawks should be undefeated.  I think they still have a chip on thier shoulders and want to prove they are better than SF this Sunday aside from the advancement to the Superbowl.  

There in I believe lies the difference in motivation.  I think that SF sees this game as a chance to play the AFC champs and redeem themselves.. meaning that they are looking PAST this game to some degree and the Hawks will be going into this game solely to beat down thier rival.  

I don't think the Seahawks are the least concerned with whom ever wins out in the AFC.  They know that the 9ers are stronger than either of the other conferences remaining teams.  

I believe that bad taste of last years Superbowl still sticks in the 9ers mouths and that has been thier motivation all season.  I believe as well as the fact that the Seahawks match up stronger in many areas to SF thier looking ahead will be thier undoing.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## barry1960

HUGGY said:


> I would like to investigate something possibly a little more germaine than the color of the unis.
> 
> That would be the underlying motivations leading up to Sunday afternoon's match between SF and Seattle.
> 
> One could say it is as simple as winning would place the victor in the Superbowl.  Yes of course it would but it has been a long season and there are many "enemies" lurking past present and future that could be viewed as reasons to win this weekend.
> 
> Most importantly SF lost the last superbowl and certainly would like to get back in the big show for another try.
> 
> SF lost a meaningless preseason game 10-6 to the Broncos while Seattle beat the snot out of the Donkeys in pre season 40-10.
> 
> SF lost in N O to the Saints yet Seattle embarrassed the Saints in the regular season and again this last weekend in the divisional round of the playoffs.
> 
> SF lost in a close game at home to Carolina then redeemed themselves today in the Panthers home stadium.  Seattle also beat the Panthers in the first regular season game in Carolina.
> 
> All in all there are no real monkeys on the back of the 9ers, regardin the Seahawks, except the 29-3 beat down the 49ers suffered at the Clink early on in the season.  They believe they evened the score in SF.
> 
> Seattle has several axes to grind.  The last second loss in Atlanta last season that Seattle had been cheated of winning by fate that would have given the Seahawks an NFC title shot.  That game still stings.  The recent 2 point loss in SF by a flukey yet remakable Gore 52 yard last minute run while the Seahawks would have won if thier usually suffocating defense faltered.  I think the Seahawks would like payback for that game.  I also believe that The Seahawks do take pride in the home record that was spoiled by a good Cardinal defense and an incredible catch in the endzone that was smacked twice by our DB yet still hung on to by the AZ reciever.  All in all it wouldn't surprise me that every Seahawk player to a man believes that the Hawks should be undefeated.  I think they still have a chip on thier shoulders and want to prove they are better than SF this Sunday aside from the advancement to the Superbowl.
> 
> There in I believe lies the difference in motivation.  I think that SF sees this game as a chance to play the AFC champs and redeem themselves.. meaning that they are looking PAST this game to some degree and the Hawks will be going into this game solely to beat down thier rival.
> 
> I don't think the Seahawks are the least concerned with whom ever wins out in the AFC.  They know that the 9ers are stronger than either of the other conferences remaining teams.
> 
> I believe that bad taste of last years Superbowl still sticks in the 9ers mouths and that has been thier motivation all season.  I believe as well as the fact that the Seahawks match up stronger in many areas to SF thier looking ahead will be thier undoing.



What happened Huggy? All year long I have been hearing about the greatness of the Seahawks. Now the difference in the NFC Championship will be the 49ers overlooking the Seahawks. Is it on that thin thread your hopes lie? Frankly, I am a bit disappointed.

Seattle has the home field and has played well against the 49ers on their home field. The 49ers are healthy. Should be a good game.


----------



## radioman

barry1960 said:


> Seattle has the home field and has played well against the 49ers on their home field. The 49ers are healthy. Should be a good game.




Seattle can pile up points in a hurry if they get some turnovers.
The home field noise definitely works to their advantage.
That being said, the Saints hung in there after being down 16-0 at the half.
If the Niners don't give the ball away, they win.


----------



## HUGGY

barry1960 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to investigate something possibly a little more germaine than the color of the unis.
> 
> That would be the underlying motivations leading up to Sunday afternoon's match between SF and Seattle.
> 
> One could say it is as simple as winning would place the victor in the Superbowl.  Yes of course it would but it has been a long season and there are many "enemies" lurking past present and future that could be viewed as reasons to win this weekend.
> 
> Most importantly SF lost the last superbowl and certainly would like to get back in the big show for another try.
> 
> SF lost a meaningless preseason game 10-6 to the Broncos while Seattle beat the snot out of the Donkeys in pre season 40-10.
> 
> SF lost in N O to the Saints yet Seattle embarrassed the Saints in the regular season and again this last weekend in the divisional round of the playoffs.
> 
> SF lost in a close game at home to Carolina then redeemed themselves today in the Panthers home stadium.  Seattle also beat the Panthers in the first regular season game in Carolina.
> 
> All in all there are no real monkeys on the back of the 9ers, regardin the Seahawks, except the 29-3 beat down the 49ers suffered at the Clink early on in the season.  They believe they evened the score in SF.
> 
> Seattle has several axes to grind.  The last second loss in Atlanta last season that Seattle had been cheated of winning by fate that would have given the Seahawks an NFC title shot.  That game still stings.  The recent 2 point loss in SF by a flukey yet remakable Gore 52 yard last minute run while the Seahawks would have won if thier usually suffocating defense faltered.  I think the Seahawks would like payback for that game.  I also believe that The Seahawks do take pride in the home record that was spoiled by a good Cardinal defense and an incredible catch in the endzone that was smacked twice by our DB yet still hung on to by the AZ reciever.  All in all it wouldn't surprise me that every Seahawk player to a man believes that the Hawks should be undefeated.  I think they still have a chip on thier shoulders and want to prove they are better than SF this Sunday aside from the advancement to the Superbowl.
> 
> There in I believe lies the difference in motivation.  I think that SF sees this game as a chance to play the AFC champs and redeem themselves.. meaning that they are looking PAST this game to some degree and the Hawks will be going into this game solely to beat down thier rival.
> 
> I don't think the Seahawks are the least concerned with whom ever wins out in the AFC.  They know that the 9ers are stronger than either of the other conferences remaining teams.
> 
> I believe that bad taste of last years Superbowl still sticks in the 9ers mouths and that has been thier motivation all season.  I believe as well as the fact that the Seahawks match up stronger in many areas to SF thier looking ahead will be thier undoing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened Huggy? All year long I have been hearing about the greatness of the Seahawks. Now the difference in the NFC Championship will be the 49ers overlooking the Seahawks. Is it on that thin thread your hopes lie? Frankly, I am a bit disappointed.
> 
> Seattle has the home field and has played well against the 49ers on their home field. The 49ers are healthy. Should be a good game.
Click to expand...


Seattle IS a great team.  So is SF.  True I haven't spent the whole year extolling the virtues of the 9ers.  That would be because I don't care about San Francisco success. 

Both teams are built nearly identical.  They both have mobile QBs that have cost the teams little compared to other upper level teams.  This has allowed both teams to load up in talent areas that other teams cannot afford to.  SF has built up the talent in thier D and O lines where Seattle has developed the most talented secondary in the NFL.  Both teams have a dependable marqui running back.  Both Gore and Lynch are hard runners that can take it to the house on any play.  Both teams have talented TEs although they are used slightly differently on thier respective teams... Davis is more like a big WR and pushes downfield more often than Miller or Willson.  SF has Boldin and Crabtree.  Boldin is talented on crossing routes and Crabtree is SFs deep threat.  Seattle pretty much cancels out SFs recievers with the fastest closing and hardest hitting secondary.  Seattles recievers are not that hard to cover and SF has pedestrian DBs.  The advantage Seattle enjoys is that thier recievers are especially clutch at coming down with the ball.  All of Seattle's recievers are what Boldin was supposed to be as far as players that fight for and win possession of the football consistantly.

It will be an epic game.  I believe Seattle has a measurable advantage at home against the 9ers.  That has been demonstrated in thier last two matches in Seattle.  This is a fact that cannot be denied.  SF only beat the Hawks by 2 points in a recent game at Candlestick.  Seattle beat SF 29-3 in Seattle but without the threat of Crabtree.  I don't think Crabtree offers SF a 26 point cushion to make up the difference from the last Seattle game.  

Still the advantages and dissadvantages are not glaring.  Like I said... this will be an epic game and if the ball bounces one team's way more than the others either team could win.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> I would like to investigate something possibly a little more germaine than the color of the unis.
> 
> That would be the underlying motivations leading up to Sunday afternoon's match between SF and Seattle.
> 
> One could say it is as simple as winning would place the victor in the Superbowl.  Yes of course it would but it has been a long season and there are many "enemies" lurking past present and future that could be viewed as reasons to win this weekend.
> 
> Most importantly SF lost the last superbowl and certainly would like to get back in the big show for another try.
> 
> SF lost a meaningless preseason game 10-6 to the Broncos while Seattle beat the snot out of the Donkeys in pre season 40-10.
> 
> SF lost in N O to the Saints yet Seattle embarrassed the Saints in the regular season and again this last weekend in the divisional round of the playoffs.
> 
> SF lost in a close game at home to Carolina then redeemed themselves today in the Panthers home stadium.  Seattle also beat the Panthers in the first regular season game in Carolina.
> 
> All in all there are no real monkeys on the back of the 9ers, regardin the Seahawks, except the 29-3 beat down the 49ers suffered at the Clink early on in the season.  They believe they evened the score in SF.
> 
> Seattle has several axes to grind.  The last second loss in Atlanta last season that Seattle had been cheated of winning by fate that would have given the Seahawks an NFC title shot.  That game still stings.  The recent 2 point loss in SF by a flukey yet remakable Gore 52 yard last minute run while the Seahawks would have won if thier usually suffocating defense faltered.  I think the Seahawks would like payback for that game.  I also believe that The Seahawks do take pride in the home record that was spoiled by a good Cardinal defense and an incredible catch in the endzone that was smacked twice by our DB yet still hung on to by the AZ reciever.  All in all it wouldn't surprise me that every Seahawk player to a man believes that the Hawks should be undefeated.  I think they still have a chip on thier shoulders and want to prove they are better than SF this Sunday aside from the advancement to the Superbowl.
> 
> There in I believe lies the difference in motivation.  I think that SF sees this game as a chance to play the AFC champs and redeem themselves.. meaning that they are looking PAST this game to some degree and the Hawks will be going into this game solely to beat down thier rival.
> 
> I don't think the Seahawks are the least concerned with whom ever wins out in the AFC.  They know that the 9ers are stronger than either of the other conferences remaining teams.
> 
> I believe that bad taste of last years Superbowl still sticks in the 9ers mouths and that has been thier motivation all season.  I believe as well as the fact that the Seahawks match up stronger in many areas to SF thier looking ahead will be thier undoing.



You spelled "their" wrong numerous times, you also misspelled receiver and remarkable. I wouldn't normally point that out but you were all over a poster for spelling earlier.

The 9er's have nice looking uniforms, have a better offense than Seattle.
Hawks have that ugly neon green crap going on, have a better defense than San Francisco. 

Should be a close game and I would expect it to come down to TO's which Seattle is better, however SF is better scoring of TO's.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to investigate something possibly a little more germaine than the color of the unis.
> 
> That would be the underlying motivations leading up to Sunday afternoon's match between SF and Seattle.
> 
> One could say it is as simple as winning would place the victor in the Superbowl.  Yes of course it would but it has been a long season and there are many "enemies" lurking past present and future that could be viewed as reasons to win this weekend.
> 
> Most importantly SF lost the last superbowl and certainly would like to get back in the big show for another try.
> 
> SF lost a meaningless preseason game 10-6 to the Broncos while Seattle beat the snot out of the Donkeys in pre season 40-10.
> 
> SF lost in N O to the Saints yet Seattle embarrassed the Saints in the regular season and again this last weekend in the divisional round of the playoffs.
> 
> SF lost in a close game at home to Carolina then redeemed themselves today in the Panthers home stadium.  Seattle also beat the Panthers in the first regular season game in Carolina.
> 
> All in all there are no real monkeys on the back of the 9ers, regardin the Seahawks, except the 29-3 beat down the 49ers suffered at the Clink early on in the season.  They believe they evened the score in SF.
> 
> Seattle has several axes to grind.  The last second loss in Atlanta last season that Seattle had been cheated of winning by fate that would have given the Seahawks an NFC title shot.  That game still stings.  The recent 2 point loss in SF by a flukey yet remakable Gore 52 yard last minute run while the Seahawks would have won if thier usually suffocating defense faltered.  I think the Seahawks would like payback for that game.  I also believe that The Seahawks do take pride in the home record that was spoiled by a good Cardinal defense and an incredible catch in the endzone that was smacked twice by our DB yet still hung on to by the AZ reciever.  All in all it wouldn't surprise me that every Seahawk player to a man believes that the Hawks should be undefeated.  I think they still have a chip on thier shoulders and want to prove they are better than SF this Sunday aside from the advancement to the Superbowl.
> 
> There in I believe lies the difference in motivation.  I think that SF sees this game as a chance to play the AFC champs and redeem themselves.. meaning that they are looking PAST this game to some degree and the Hawks will be going into this game solely to beat down thier rival.
> 
> I don't think the Seahawks are the least concerned with whom ever wins out in the AFC.  They know that the 9ers are stronger than either of the other conferences remaining teams.
> 
> I believe that bad taste of last years Superbowl still sticks in the 9ers mouths and that has been thier motivation all season.  I believe as well as the fact that the Seahawks match up stronger in many areas to SF thier looking ahead will be thier undoing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You spelled "their" wrong numerous times, you also misspelled receiver and remarkable. I wouldn't normally point that out but you were all over a poster for spelling earlier.
> 
> The 9er's have nice looking uniforms, have a better offense than Seattle.
> Hawks have that ugly neon green crap going on, have a better defense than San Francisco.
> 
> Should be a close game and I would expect it to come down to TO's which Seattle is better, however SF is better scoring *of *TO's.
Click to expand...


You miss spelled "off" you dope !!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arena Football Seahawks will win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They definitely have the ugliest uniforms in the NFL, looks minor league to me.
Click to expand...


Nope.that honor goes to your st louis lambs who USED to have the coolest uni's by far when they were in LA.I would be the happiest man alive if they came back to LA but NOT if they wore the uniforms they have now.I would rather them stay there in st louis rather than come back to LA and play in those ugly looking disgusting treads.those colors fit for a stupid name like st louis rams but to wear those colors for their real name Los angeles rams would disgrace the game of football.well they already have with that retaRDED NAME ST LOUIS RAMS but they would disgrace it evern more so with those uni colors in LA.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to investigate something possibly a little more germaine than the color of the unis.
> 
> That would be the underlying motivations leading up to Sunday afternoon's match between SF and Seattle.
> 
> One could say it is as simple as winning would place the victor in the Superbowl.  Yes of course it would but it has been a long season and there are many "enemies" lurking past present and future that could be viewed as reasons to win this weekend.
> 
> Most importantly SF lost the last superbowl and certainly would like to get back in the big show for another try.
> 
> SF lost a meaningless preseason game 10-6 to the Broncos while Seattle beat the snot out of the Donkeys in pre season 40-10.
> 
> SF lost in N O to the Saints yet Seattle embarrassed the Saints in the regular season and again this last weekend in the divisional round of the playoffs.
> 
> SF lost in a close game at home to Carolina then redeemed themselves today in the Panthers home stadium.  Seattle also beat the Panthers in the first regular season game in Carolina.
> 
> All in all there are no real monkeys on the back of the 9ers, regardin the Seahawks, except the 29-3 beat down the 49ers suffered at the Clink early on in the season.  They believe they evened the score in SF.
> 
> Seattle has several axes to grind.  The last second loss in Atlanta last season that Seattle had been cheated of winning by fate that would have given the Seahawks an NFC title shot.  That game still stings.  The recent 2 point loss in SF by a flukey yet remakable Gore 52 yard last minute run while the Seahawks would have won if thier usually suffocating defense faltered.  I think the Seahawks would like payback for that game.  I also believe that The Seahawks do take pride in the home record that was spoiled by a good Cardinal defense and an incredible catch in the endzone that was smacked twice by our DB yet still hung on to by the AZ reciever.  All in all it wouldn't surprise me that every Seahawk player to a man believes that the Hawks should be undefeated.  I think they still have a chip on thier shoulders and want to prove they are better than SF this Sunday aside from the advancement to the Superbowl.
> 
> There in I believe lies the difference in motivation.  I think that SF sees this game as a chance to play the AFC champs and redeem themselves.. meaning that they are looking PAST this game to some degree and the Hawks will be going into this game solely to beat down thier rival.
> 
> I don't think the Seahawks are the least concerned with whom ever wins out in the AFC.  They know that the 9ers are stronger than either of the other conferences remaining teams.
> 
> I believe that bad taste of last years Superbowl still sticks in the 9ers mouths and that has been thier motivation all season.  I believe as well as the fact that the Seahawks match up stronger in many areas to SF thier looking ahead will be thier undoing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You spelled "their" wrong numerous times, you also misspelled receiver and remarkable. I wouldn't normally point that out but you were all over a poster for spelling earlier.
> 
> The 9er's have nice looking uniforms, have a better offense than Seattle.
> Hawks have that ugly neon green crap going on, have a better defense than San Francisco.
> 
> Should be a close game and I would expect it to come down to TO's which Seattle is better, however SF is better scoring *of *TO's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss spelled "off" you dope !!
Click to expand...


I did that for you buddy. You are welcome.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

AquaAthena said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arena Football Seahawks will win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They definitely have the ugliest uniforms in the NFL, looks minor league to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My favorite uniforms worn by NFL players, is the 49er uniform.  Love red, white and gold...okay...bronze.  I see it as gold because I see them as gold. I love that team.
Click to expand...


classic LA RAMS uniforms blows all others away except the chargers when they had the yellow pants also.


----------



## HUGGY

Now a popular AM sports station(KJR AM 950) in Seattle is wailing about Seattle's BROKEN pass game.

Whoah is us.  We are screwed.  We used to toss the ball with much more frequency.  We only passed for around 100 yards against the Saints.  

Oh ya... We easily beat the Saints in a hurricane/monsoon.

But...But... FaBrease threw for 300 yards. !!!  Ya...Ya... And he is done for the season.

Face it.  Carroll is an unconventional coach.  He and Bevell prepare a game plan for the conditions that we will face on that day.

A lot of bad things can happen and footballs go badly in winds gusting 30-50 mph with driving rain that is frequently going sideways.  Brees's wasted passes in the first half rarely hit anywhere near his recievers hands.  HE was good for only 42 yards in the first half.  The GREAT Drew Brees...  

I thought the idea was to WIN.  I don't blame the incoming opinions from outsiders but these local sports casters are just playing on the fears of some fans.  They must be republicans.. 

Every FOOTBALL PLAYER in Seattle knows when conditions get like they were last Saturday YOU RUN THE BALL..  !!!!  It's not a crime... really...It's OK to run if you can.

Brees tried to pass in those elements and got behind untill he had to throw desperately in the second half when he had the wind at his back most of the time.  It didn't matter that he got a lucky long reception a couple of times that bumped his yardage up around 300 when in reality he should have gotten 200 hard faught yards.  

What matters is that Seattle won with a realistic game plan and N O lost with a bad one.


----------



## HUGGY

Oh Christ Onna Pogo Stick !!!!

NOW they are blaming the fans for not yelling loudly in the second half.

Seattle Sports radio jocks are fuckin morons.

The conditions on Sunday won't be anything like they were on Saturday.

Both QBs will be able to throw on Sunday.  Both QBs will throw on Sunday... including Russell Wilson.

These idiots need to keep it in mind that Seattle had the best regular season record.  That wasn't an accident.  Their record could have easily been even better.

Russell Wilson will throw the rock on Sunday.  He will out perform Kaepernick just like he did the last two times the 9ers showed up in Seattle.  Period !!

The REAL battle will be between Lynch and Gore.  THAT will be the difference maker.

Oh ya and Seattle's Legion of Boom.   Count on a couple of ints and fumbles.  Count on Seattle always having better field position because we have the best punter and punt coverage.

Seattle WILL win this game.  Probably not the blow outs of the past two games but a comfortable win none the less.


----------



## antiquity

9/11 inside job said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They definitely have the ugliest uniforms in the NFL, looks minor league to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite uniforms worn by NFL players, is the 49er uniform.  Love red, white and gold...okay...bronze.  I see it as gold because I see them as gold. I love that team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> classic LA RAMS uniforms blows all others away except the chargers when they had the yellow pants also.
Click to expand...


I think the bumble bee uniforms of Pittsburgh was the worst I have ever seen. Worst helmets has to belong to the Browns.


----------



## Papageorgio

Whoever controls the line of scrimmage, will win this game. Arizona was very effective stopping Seattle's running game. That hurt the passing game. 

Wilson needs to go more to the play action to free up wide receivers, he was very effective early in the season. He has seemed to move away from that. 

Crabtree's presence has helped Boldin's game. How ever San Francisco need to run first with two and three tight end sets to move the ball. 

These teams play very similar games and if either team gets out to a 10 point lead, it is probably over.


----------



## B. Kidd

I'm still undecided on this game. 
Seahawks home field advantage might be overcome by them playing to form in that they are the most penalized team in the league.
Hmmm.....this and a few other factors still being considered........


----------



## Flopper

If Wilson, Seattle's quarterback doesn't play better than the last two games, Seattle is going have a really hard time with the 49's.  Seattle has a great defense and a great running back in Lynch but if  the passing game isn't there....


----------



## B. Kidd

Flopper said:


> If Wilson, Seattle's quarterback doesn't play better than the last two games, Seattle is going have a really hard time with the 49's.  Seattle has a great defense and a great running back in Lynch but if  the passing game isn't there....



Seattle's offense will definitely be in trouble if the 49'ers can stuff Lynch.


----------



## Flopper

B. Kidd said:


> I'm still undecided on this game.
> Seahawks home field advantage might be overcome by them playing to form in that they are the most penalized team in the league.
> Hmmm.....this and a few other factors still being considered........


Home field advantage in Seattle is a big advantage.  Pacific Northwest Seismic Network has recorded a 2.0 on the Richter scale when the 12 man becomes part of the game.


----------



## B. Kidd

Flopper said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still undecided on this game.
> Seahawks home field advantage might be overcome by them playing to form in that they are the most penalized team in the league.
> Hmmm.....this and a few other factors still being considered........
> 
> 
> 
> Home field advantage in Seattle is a big advantage.  Pacific Northwest Seismic Network has recorded a 2.0 on the Richter scale when the 12 man becomes part of the game.
Click to expand...


I believe the seismograph is like two blocks from the field. Still, they are a loud lot.


----------



## JimH52

49ers are playing the best ball in the NFL.  It is odd for the four teams everyone saw as the best as the season wound down to be in the Championship games.  Unless the Seahags decide to ban even the players from California, the 49ers should win.


----------



## AquaAthena

Papageorgio said:


> This looks like it will have the makings of a great rubber game.
> 
> The best rivalry in the NFL today.
> 
> Tough to pick a winner on this one. Edge Seattle because of the home field, but I don't know either way, it will be good.



 I know. Very tough. Seattle is so together, but I'll be cheering on, the 49ers............


----------



## Zander

I think it will be an epic match-up between two strong teams with the 9ers coming out on top.


----------



## HUGGY

Zander said:


> I think it will be an epic match-up between two strong teams with the 9ers coming out on top.



I think AA and her team "on top" is a popular fantasy around here...but unfortunately for all of us that whimsical idea will not be requoited.  Gore will be contained.  Kaepernick will become one dimentional.  Seattle secondary will feast.  Beast mode will be full on.  Seattle's recent enemia in passing will be in the past.  The officials will, as they have in the playoffs so far this season, let the boys play.  That gives Seattle the deciding adge.


----------



## Zander

HUGGY said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be an epic match-up between two strong teams with the 9ers coming out on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think AA and her team "on top" is a popular fantasy around here...but unfortunately for all of us that whimsical idea will not be requoited.  Gore will be contained.  Kaepernick will become one dimentional.  Seattle secondary will feast.  Beast mode will be full on.  Seattle's recent enemia in passing will be in the past.  The officials will, as they have in the playoffs so far this season, let the boys play.  That gives Seattle the deciding adge.
Click to expand...


The 9ers have a GREAT run defense and will shut down Skittles all the live long day. I think he'll be lucky to bust 50-60 yards on 25 carries.  Then Wilson will be forced to throw... But who will Russell Wilson throw to? Tate, Baldwin, Kearse? they are all mediocre at best. Will Pursey Percy be cleared to play? lol? He's so fragile....maybe he can be bubble wrapped?  

Offensively- the 9ers will pound the ball all day. Running downhill, softening up the Seattle D for the deep passes to Anquan Boldin and Crabtree...it's going to be a long, hard day for the SeaChicks......


Go 9ers!!


----------



## HUGGY

Zander said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be an epic match-up between two strong teams with the 9ers coming out on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think AA and her team "on top" is a popular fantasy around here...but unfortunately for all of us that whimsical idea will not be requoited.  Gore will be contained.  Kaepernick will become one dimentional.  Seattle secondary will feast.  Beast mode will be full on.  Seattle's recent enemia in passing will be in the past.  The officials will, as they have in the playoffs so far this season, let the boys play.  That gives Seattle the deciding adge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 9ers have a GREAT run defense and will shut down Skittles all the live long day. I think he'll be lucky to bust 50-60 yards on 25 carries.  Then Wilson will be forced to throw... But who will Russell Wilson throw to? Tate, Baldwin, Kearse? they are all mediocre at best. Will Pursey Percy be cleared to play? lol? He's so fragile....maybe he can be bubble wrapped?
> 
> Offensively- the 9ers will pound the ball all day. Running downhill, softening up the Seattle D for the deep passes to Anquan Boldin and Crabtree...it's going to be a long, hard day for the SeaChicks......
> 
> 
> Go 9ers!!
Click to expand...


Well you do have that last minute come from behind in your own stadium big 2 pt victory to hang your hats on.

Seattle's only meager history at home against the Whiners were 29-3 week 2 this season and 42-13 week 16 last season.  Hardly worth mentioning.


----------



## HUGGY

It's Wednesday.  That gives the second best team in the NFC West and thier pathetic fans(except Aqua Athena because I could never describe that hottie of board hotties as pathetic) three more days to disrespect the number 1 team in the NFC West and refuse to aknowledge the superior team in the NFC West and for that matter the NFC.  

Three more days.

Then of course the facts will be laid bare and your opinions will not be counted.

Go Hawks !!!!


----------



## hangover

HUGGY said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think AA and her team "on top" is a popular fantasy around here...but unfortunately for all of us that whimsical idea will not be requoited.  Gore will be contained.  Kaepernick will become one dimentional.  Seattle secondary will feast.  Beast mode will be full on.  Seattle's recent enemia in passing will be in the past.  The officials will, as they have in the playoffs so far this season, let the boys play.  That gives Seattle the deciding adge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 9ers have a GREAT run defense and will shut down Skittles all the live long day. I think he'll be lucky to bust 50-60 yards on 25 carries.  Then Wilson will be forced to throw... But who will Russell Wilson throw to? Tate, Baldwin, Kearse? they are all mediocre at best. Will Pursey Percy be cleared to play? lol? He's so fragile....maybe he can be bubble wrapped?
> 
> Offensively- the 9ers will pound the ball all day. Running downhill, softening up the Seattle D for the deep passes to Anquan Boldin and Crabtree...it's going to be a long, hard day for the SeaChicks......
> 
> 
> Go 9ers!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you do have that last minute come from behind in your own stadium big 2 pt victory to hang your hats on.
> 
> Seattle's only meager history at home against the Whiners were 29-3 week 2 this season and 42-13 week 16 last season.  Hardly worth mentioning.
Click to expand...


"The whiners", man you nailed it. Harbaugh and his brother are definitely the whiners of the NFL.


----------



## Wry Catcher

The game will come down to three variables, only one is player related:

1.  The Officials

2.  Injuries

3.  Clock management


----------



## Asclepias

9iners in a blow out 34 - 3


----------



## HUGGY

Asclepias said:


> 9iners in a blow out 34 - 3



Hate to bust your bubble but the Seahawks haven't lost a game by more than 7 points in two calender years.  That's 35 games.  

Conversely we have bitch slapped at least a dozen teams by more than 7 points in the same time frame.  Your precious 9ers twice.

Just sayin....


----------



## Asclepias

HUGGY said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9iners in a blow out 34 - 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to bust your bubble but the Seahawks haven't lost a game by more than 7 points in two calender years.  That's 35 games.
> 
> Conversely we have bitch slapped at least a dozen teams by more than 7 points in the same time frame.  Your precious 9ers twice.
> 
> Just sayin....
Click to expand...



Thats ok. Now it counts. Lets see what happens when its real.


----------



## HUGGY

Asclepias said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9iners in a blow out 34 - 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to bust your bubble but the Seahawks haven't lost a game by more than 7 points in two calender years.  That's 35 games.
> 
> Conversely we have bitch slapped at least a dozen teams by more than 7 points in the same time frame.  Your precious 9ers twice.
> 
> Just sayin....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats ok. Now it counts. Lets see what happens when its real.
Click to expand...


REAL !!!! ????  OH nosers !!!!  NOT REAL !!!!!  OMG !!!  We are toast !!!!  This game's gonna be fo real ??...fo keeps ??  Mercy !!! Hides da womens and the chilluns !!!


----------



## Asclepias

HUGGY said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to bust your bubble but the Seahawks haven't lost a game by more than 7 points in two calender years.  That's 35 games.
> 
> Conversely we have bitch slapped at least a dozen teams by more than 7 points in the same time frame.  Your precious 9ers twice.
> 
> Just sayin....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats ok. Now it counts. Lets see what happens when its real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REAL !!!! ????  OH nosers !!!!  NOT REAL !!!!!  OMG !!!  We are toast !!!!  This game's gonna be fo real ??...fo keeps ??  Mercy !!! Hides da womens and the chilluns !!!
Click to expand...


You are laughing too hard. You are obviously nervous. Everyone can see that.


----------



## HUGGY

A tribute to "The Legion Of Boom"....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEQnpHHb1b8]Boom Boom - Big Head Todd and the Monsters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

I'm thinking about changing my prediction.

The niners might be a little too much for Seattle to handle.


----------



## HUGGY

Asclepias said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats ok. Now it counts. Lets see what happens when its real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REAL !!!! ????  OH nosers !!!!  NOT REAL !!!!!  OMG !!!  We are toast !!!!  This game's gonna be fo real ??...fo keeps ??  Mercy !!! Hides da womens and the chilluns !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are laughing too hard. You are obviously nervous. Everyone can see that.
Click to expand...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLpfbcXTeo8]Phil Collins - I Dont Care Anymore (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## barry1960

HUGGY said:


> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to investigate something possibly a little more germaine than the color of the unis.
> 
> That would be the underlying motivations leading up to Sunday afternoon's match between SF and Seattle.
> 
> One could say it is as simple as winning would place the victor in the Superbowl.  Yes of course it would but it has been a long season and there are many "enemies" lurking past present and future that could be viewed as reasons to win this weekend.
> 
> Most importantly SF lost the last superbowl and certainly would like to get back in the big show for another try.
> 
> SF lost a meaningless preseason game 10-6 to the Broncos while Seattle beat the snot out of the Donkeys in pre season 40-10.
> 
> SF lost in N O to the Saints yet Seattle embarrassed the Saints in the regular season and again this last weekend in the divisional round of the playoffs.
> 
> SF lost in a close game at home to Carolina then redeemed themselves today in the Panthers home stadium.  Seattle also beat the Panthers in the first regular season game in Carolina.
> 
> All in all there are no real monkeys on the back of the 9ers, regardin the Seahawks, except the 29-3 beat down the 49ers suffered at the Clink early on in the season.  They believe they evened the score in SF.
> 
> Seattle has several axes to grind.  The last second loss in Atlanta last season that Seattle had been cheated of winning by fate that would have given the Seahawks an NFC title shot.  That game still stings.  The recent 2 point loss in SF by a flukey yet remakable Gore 52 yard last minute run while the Seahawks would have won if thier usually suffocating defense faltered.  I think the Seahawks would like payback for that game.  I also believe that The Seahawks do take pride in the home record that was spoiled by a good Cardinal defense and an incredible catch in the endzone that was smacked twice by our DB yet still hung on to by the AZ reciever.  All in all it wouldn't surprise me that every Seahawk player to a man believes that the Hawks should be undefeated.  I think they still have a chip on thier shoulders and want to prove they are better than SF this Sunday aside from the advancement to the Superbowl.
> 
> There in I believe lies the difference in motivation.  I think that SF sees this game as a chance to play the AFC champs and redeem themselves.. meaning that they are looking PAST this game to some degree and the Hawks will be going into this game solely to beat down thier rival.
> 
> I don't think the Seahawks are the least concerned with whom ever wins out in the AFC.  They know that the 9ers are stronger than either of the other conferences remaining teams.
> 
> I believe that bad taste of last years Superbowl still sticks in the 9ers mouths and that has been thier motivation all season.  I believe as well as the fact that the Seahawks match up stronger in many areas to SF thier looking ahead will be thier undoing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened Huggy? All year long I have been hearing about the greatness of the Seahawks. Now the difference in the NFC Championship will be the 49ers overlooking the Seahawks. Is it on that thin thread your hopes lie? Frankly, I am a bit disappointed.
> 
> Seattle has the home field and has played well against the 49ers on their home field. The 49ers are healthy. Should be a good game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seattle IS a great team.  So is SF.  True I haven't spent the whole year extolling the virtues of the 9ers.  That would be because I don't care about San Francisco success.
> 
> Both teams are built nearly identical.  They both have mobile QBs that have cost the teams little compared to other upper level teams.  This has allowed both teams to load up in talent areas that other teams cannot afford to.  SF has built up the talent in thier D and O lines where Seattle has developed the most talented secondary in the NFL.  Both teams have a dependable marqui running back.  Both Gore and Lynch are hard runners that can take it to the house on any play.  Both teams have talented TEs although they are used slightly differently on thier respective teams... Davis is more like a big WR and pushes downfield more often than Miller or Willson.  SF has Boldin and Crabtree.  Boldin is talented on crossing routes and Crabtree is SFs deep threat.  Seattle pretty much cancels out SFs recievers with the fastest closing and hardest hitting secondary.  Seattles recievers are not that hard to cover and SF has pedestrian DBs.  The advantage Seattle enjoys is that thier recievers are especially clutch at coming down with the ball.  All of Seattle's recievers are what Boldin was supposed to be as far as players that fight for and win possession of the football consistantly.
> 
> It will be an epic game.  I believe Seattle has a measurable advantage at home against the 9ers.  That has been demonstrated in thier last two matches in Seattle.  This is a fact that cannot be denied.  SF only beat the Hawks by 2 points in a recent game at Candlestick.  Seattle beat SF 29-3 in Seattle but without the threat of Crabtree.  I don't think Crabtree offers SF a 26 point cushion to make up the difference from the last Seattle game.
> 
> Still the advantages and dissadvantages are not glaring.  Like I said... this will be an epic game and if the ball bounces one team's way more than the others either team could win.
Click to expand...


All season long you have triumphed the Seahawks. You have repeatedly stated how the Gulls have stomped the 49ers in Seattle. Such boasting dates back to late last season and deservedly so. The Seahawks have played great football.

Now its both teams are great and the ball could bounce either way. This is a very significant change. You are very knowledgeable about Seattle. You must have seen a fatal chink in the armor (perhaps it is the realization that the city of Seattle, despite its beauty, never wins anything and Murphy's law will be invoked). Until your responses I would have predicted Seattle in a close game, despite SF stellar play down the stretch. Now I am going with a decisive 49er victory.


----------



## HUGGY

barry1960 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened Huggy? All year long I have been hearing about the greatness of the Seahawks. Now the difference in the NFC Championship will be the 49ers overlooking the Seahawks. Is it on that thin thread your hopes lie? Frankly, I am a bit disappointed.
> 
> Seattle has the home field and has played well against the 49ers on their home field. The 49ers are healthy. Should be a good game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle IS a great team.  So is SF.  True I haven't spent the whole year extolling the virtues of the 9ers.  That would be because I don't care about San Francisco success.
> 
> Both teams are built nearly identical.  They both have mobile QBs that have cost the teams little compared to other upper level teams.  This has allowed both teams to load up in talent areas that other teams cannot afford to.  SF has built up the talent in thier D and O lines where Seattle has developed the most talented secondary in the NFL.  Both teams have a dependable marqui running back.  Both Gore and Lynch are hard runners that can take it to the house on any play.  Both teams have talented TEs although they are used slightly differently on thier respective teams... Davis is more like a big WR and pushes downfield more often than Miller or Willson.  SF has Boldin and Crabtree.  Boldin is talented on crossing routes and Crabtree is SFs deep threat.  Seattle pretty much cancels out SFs recievers with the fastest closing and hardest hitting secondary.  Seattles recievers are not that hard to cover and SF has pedestrian DBs.  The advantage Seattle enjoys is that thier recievers are especially clutch at coming down with the ball.  All of Seattle's recievers are what Boldin was supposed to be as far as players that fight for and win possession of the football consistantly.
> 
> It will be an epic game.  I believe Seattle has a measurable advantage at home against the 9ers.  That has been demonstrated in thier last two matches in Seattle.  This is a fact that cannot be denied.  SF only beat the Hawks by 2 points in a recent game at Candlestick.  Seattle beat SF 29-3 in Seattle but without the threat of Crabtree.  I don't think Crabtree offers SF a 26 point cushion to make up the difference from the last Seattle game.
> 
> Still the advantages and dissadvantages are not glaring.  Like I said... this will be an epic game and if the ball bounces one team's way more than the others either team could win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All season long you have triumphed the Seahawks. You have repeatedly stated how the Gulls have stomped the 49ers in Seattle. Such boasting dates back to late last season and deservedly so. The Seahawks have played great football.
> 
> Now its both teams are great and the ball could bounce either way. This is a very significant change. You are very knowledgeable about Seattle. You must have seen a fatal chink in the armor (perhaps it is the realization that the city of Seattle, despite its beauty, never wins anything and Murphy's law will be invoked). Until your responses I would have predicted Seattle in a close game, despite SF stellar play down the stretch. *Now I am going with a decisive 49er victory*.
Click to expand...


As well you should.  When I am forced to slow down when there is a wreck on the freeway I don't try to look inside the vehicles.  I look at the faces of the people standing around the destruction.  I'm not as bad as the national news agencies reporters that interview survivors of a tornado as they sift through the garbage for any crumb or scrap of what used to be thier lives.  I'm not THAT heartless.  BUT that said I do enjoy fans of Seahawk opponents bragging about who was gonna do DAT or whatever...then the blank stares and the crying that follows.

The more spirits crushed the better.  The more will to live torn out of your worthless bodies the happier it makes me.  For your convenience they, the good people of Northern California, have built a fine tall bridge to use as a last resort when the pain gets to be too much to bare.   

The Aurora bridge up here used to be the remedy of choice for the weak willed and those that have made poor choices but the City of Seattle got tired of fishing em out of the ship canal and installed a fence with spikes or something to make it damned near impossible to use that crossing as a means to a dumb asses end.  

So you have fallen for my laid back attitude...  "however the ball bounces" small talk...blah...blah...blah...  

Maybe it's the 3 1/2 point Seattle edge Vegas premonition that has you going South in this one.  

Vegas is rarely accurate in games at the Clink.  I believe SF was favored in Seattle week dos.

The gambling boys were only off by nearly thirty on THAT one.

The year before I believe SF had the Nevada nod also.  

The more I get the "feel" for Sunday's game the more I see Seattle not only winning ...but winning easily...going away.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Hides da womens and the chilluns !!!



You making a racial reference?


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hides da womens and the chilluns !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You making a racial reference?
Click to expand...


Nope you rascist pig.  It was a geographical social statement.  More a reference to trailer trash.  Not an endangered species.  A group that consistantly votes and bets against their own best interests.


----------



## HUGGY

Is it just me  ???  Or is there a striking resemblence between Colin Kaepernick and the "dueling banjo player"..???

View attachment $banjo.bmp


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hides da womens and the chilluns !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You making a racial reference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope you rascist pig.  It was a geographical social statement.  More a reference to trailer trash.  Not an endangered species.  A group that consistantly votes and bets against their own best interests.
Click to expand...


Sure it was, because we all know that trailer trash says, da for the, and womens for women, and chillins for children. 

You are a racist and a lair, congrats and a homphobe, talk about the trifecta!


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You making a racial reference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope you rascist pig.  It was a geographical social statement.  More a reference to trailer trash.  Not an endangered species.  A group that consistantly votes and bets against their own best interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it was, because we all know that trailer trash says, da for the, and womens for women, and chillins for children.
> 
> You are a racist and a lair, congrats and a homphobe, talk about the trifecta!
Click to expand...


Thank you !!  

None of my accomplishments will change the fact that the Hawks will spank SF on Sunday.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope you rascist pig.  It was a geographical social statement.  More a reference to trailer trash.  Not an endangered species.  A group that consistantly votes and bets against their own best interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it was, because we all know that trailer trash says, da for the, and womens for women, and chillins for children.
> 
> You are a racist and a lair, congrats and a homphobe, talk about the trifecta!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you !!
> 
> None of my accomplishments will change the fact that the Hawks will spank SF on Sunday.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure how the game will play out and I have yet to make a prediction, neither are my favorite, but both are very good teams, the line of scrimmage and who gains control, will be the determining factor on the whole game. If Seattle gets the running game going, then Wilson can use the play action to free up receivers. If San Francisco can contain Skittles, then the 49ers stand a fair chance. 

Both teams are very similar, the 49ers 13-3 since they met the Seahawks in week 2, and the Seahawks are 12-3. 

I see this as a close game and if either gets up by 10 points, it could be over, I don't see a  lot of scoring. 

However, I could be totally wrong and it could be a blowout either way, that's why they play the game.


----------



## B. Kidd

Kaepernick needs to bring his 'A' game passing, as I don't see him running effectively against Seattle. Seattle's defense led the league in turnovers, a great momentum shifter, and they should be able to pick Kaepernick like a Thanksgiving stuffed turkey. The refs are gonna let both teams play and that favors a Seattle secondary that has mastered the art of pass interference. 49'er defense will be unable to tame Lynch for a full 4 quarters, which is a major key for them if they have a chance to win.
49'ers have played 6 quarters of smash-mouth football in the last two weeks and the well has to run dry sooner or later; I'm banking on sooner. Seattle offense, only being average in the last 5 weeks, should be able to put enough points on the board to support their defense. With a defense like Seattle has, a world beater offense will not be necessary this Sunday.
I'll take Seattle as they are more likely to be on the up elevator and have a SuperBowl date to keep back East.


----------



## Papageorgio

B. Kidd said:


> Kaepernick needs to bring his 'A' game passing, as I don't see him running effectively against Seattle. Seattle's defense led the league in turnovers, a great momentum shifter, and they should be able to pick Kaepernick like a Thanksgiving stuffed turkey. The refs are gonna let both teams play and that favors a Seattle secondary that has mastered the art of pass interference. 49'er defense will be unable to tame Lynch for a full 4 quarters, which is a major key for them if they have a chance to win.
> 49'ers have played 6 quarters of smash-mouth football in the last two weeks and the well has to run dry sooner or later; I'm banking on sooner. Seattle offense, only being average in the last 5 weeks, should be able to put enough points on the board to support their defense. With a defense like Seattle has, a world beater offense will not be necessary this Sunday.
> I'll take Seattle as they are more likely to be on the up elevator and have a SuperBowl date to keep back East.



Good assessment of the game, I look at Lynch and Gore being the keys. Carolina learned about containing Gore until he tore one off, I think both backs are key to the game. If San Francisco goes with two and three tight end sets, it will help free Boldin and Crabtree on the longer routes. I'm not sold on Kapernick as an NFL QB, however Wilson has not been to stellar in recent games. It is going to be defense and I do think Seattle's secondary is a bit better.


----------



## B. Kidd

Papageorgio said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaepernick needs to bring his 'A' game passing, as I don't see him running effectively against Seattle. Seattle's defense led the league in turnovers, a great momentum shifter, and they should be able to pick Kaepernick like a Thanksgiving stuffed turkey. The refs are gonna let both teams play and that favors a Seattle secondary that has mastered the art of pass interference. 49'er defense will be unable to tame Lynch for a full 4 quarters, which is a major key for them if they have a chance to win.
> 49'ers have played 6 quarters of smash-mouth football in the last two weeks and the well has to run dry sooner or later; I'm banking on sooner. Seattle offense, only being average in the last 5 weeks, should be able to put enough points on the board to support their defense. With a defense like Seattle has, a world beater offense will not be necessary this Sunday.
> I'll take Seattle as they are more likely to be on the up elevator and have a SuperBowl date to keep back East.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good assessment of the game, I look at Lynch and Gore being the keys. Carolina learned about containing Gore until he tore one off, I think both backs are key to the game. If San Francisco goes with two and three tight end sets, it will help free Boldin and Crabtree on the longer routes. I'm not sold on Kapernick as an NFL QB, however Wilson has not been to stellar in recent games. It is going to be defense and I do think Seattle's secondary is a bit better.
Click to expand...


Thanks, Pap!
It's a tough match-up any way you cut it and often enough they don't play out like we script'em. 
Say, the refs try to over-control the game, say the 49'ers linebacker corps put a 'hat' on Lynch, say Kaepernick has a 'career' game, etc., etc......then my analysis gets thrown out the window.


----------



## rightwinger

I think it is a close call either way. It will all come down to can Seattle force turnovers?  If they do, they will win easy. If they don't, I can see the SF Defense stopping Wilson

Barring turnovers, I think the game will come down to who scores the most TDs in the Red Zone. Driving the field and ending up with FGs will not cut it

My other prediction is that if the SeaHawks lose....HUGGY will blame the refs


----------



## B. Kidd

rightwinger said:


> I think it is a close call either way. It will all come down to can Seattle force turnovers?  If they do, they will win easy. If they don't, I can see the SF Defense stopping Wilson
> 
> Barring turnovers, I think the game will come down to who scores the most TDs in the Red Zone. Driving the field and ending up with FGs will not cut it
> 
> My other prediction is that if the SeaHawks lose....HUGGY will blame the refs



There was a proposition bet earlier in the week here in Vegas that if the Seahawks lose, will Huggy blame the refs. The public and the wise guys were all over it that he would, so they took it off the board and returned all wagers.


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> I think it is a close call either way. It will all come down to can Seattle force turnovers?  If they do, they will win easy. If they don't, I can see the SF Defense stopping Wilson
> 
> Barring turnovers, I think the game will come down to who scores the most TDs in the Red Zone. Driving the field and ending up with FGs will not cut it
> 
> My other prediction is that if the SeaHawks lose....HUGGY will blame the refs



Thankfully I won't have to address blame because I would have a long list of conspiracies and individual failures and shenanigans to consider.

The refs usually make favorable calls for the Seahawks in Seattle..  I E the Tate reception against Green Bay.  Even the Temp Refs knew better than to tempt the football gods and the 12th man than let down the Seattle fans.  Nuff said on THAT.  

BUT as noted Seattle will win.  Not because of overactive officiating but because Seattle has the most suffocating secondary in the NFL.  

What the DBs need to do is not be TOO aggressive and keep their heads about them when a corner has the bead on the pass and Earl Thomas comes over so fast and furious that he actually breaks up a clear interception and the stupid football ends up getting tipped to the originally intended receiver as it did twice against the Saints.  In a way I'm glad that happened in the last game for two reasons.  1... It didn't cost the Hawks the game.  2... It was a good lesson for Thomas and the rest of our deep defenders not to waste opportunities to get a pick six or at the least hand the ball back over to the offense in great field position. 

The Seahawks should get at least two turnovers on Sunday.  

Wilson needs to play mistake free and deliver strikes when he does find Tate or Baldwin or Kearse free.  He doesn't need to pass for more than 200 yards.  He needs to make the most out of the few plays when he escapes the pocket and gives his recievers time to get into open space.  Against the Saints I noticed that Wilson missed at least two chances to throw to wide open targets which is unlike him.  I'm sure after reviewing his performance he saw the same thing and will be more alert for those opportunities against the 9ers.

The wind played a huge part in last week's game so I wasn't too hard on Wilson's performance like I definitely would have been in more favorable conditions.

Brees foolishly threw into the crazy gusts and the result was many wasted plays.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> I think it is a close call either way. It will all come down to can Seattle force turnovers?  If they do, they will win easy. If they don't, I can see the SF Defense stopping Wilson
> 
> Barring turnovers, I think the game will come down to who scores the most TDs in the Red Zone. Driving the field and ending up with FGs will not cut it
> 
> My other prediction is that if the SeaHawks lose....HUGGY will blame the refs



No doubt, Huggy won't blame the refs and then blame the refs. It is so funny to read his assessments. I think he lives somewhere up Wilson's butt!


----------



## clevergirl

Let's Get Our Marshawn On Seattle!


----------



## barry1960

HUGGY said:


> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle IS a great team.  So is SF.  True I haven't spent the whole year extolling the virtues of the 9ers.  That would be because I don't care about San Francisco success.
> 
> Both teams are built nearly identical.  They both have mobile QBs that have cost the teams little compared to other upper level teams.  This has allowed both teams to load up in talent areas that other teams cannot afford to.  SF has built up the talent in thier D and O lines where Seattle has developed the most talented secondary in the NFL.  Both teams have a dependable marqui running back.  Both Gore and Lynch are hard runners that can take it to the house on any play.  Both teams have talented TEs although they are used slightly differently on thier respective teams... Davis is more like a big WR and pushes downfield more often than Miller or Willson.  SF has Boldin and Crabtree.  Boldin is talented on crossing routes and Crabtree is SFs deep threat.  Seattle pretty much cancels out SFs recievers with the fastest closing and hardest hitting secondary.  Seattles recievers are not that hard to cover and SF has pedestrian DBs.  The advantage Seattle enjoys is that thier recievers are especially clutch at coming down with the ball.  All of Seattle's recievers are what Boldin was supposed to be as far as players that fight for and win possession of the football consistantly.
> 
> It will be an epic game.  I believe Seattle has a measurable advantage at home against the 9ers.  That has been demonstrated in thier last two matches in Seattle.  This is a fact that cannot be denied.  SF only beat the Hawks by 2 points in a recent game at Candlestick.  Seattle beat SF 29-3 in Seattle but without the threat of Crabtree.  I don't think Crabtree offers SF a 26 point cushion to make up the difference from the last Seattle game.
> 
> Still the advantages and dissadvantages are not glaring.  Like I said... this will be an epic game and if the ball bounces one team's way more than the others either team could win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All season long you have triumphed the Seahawks. You have repeatedly stated how the Gulls have stomped the 49ers in Seattle. Such boasting dates back to late last season and deservedly so. The Seahawks have played great football.
> 
> Now its both teams are great and the ball could bounce either way. This is a very significant change. You are very knowledgeable about Seattle. You must have seen a fatal chink in the armor (perhaps it is the realization that the city of Seattle, despite its beauty, never wins anything and Murphy's law will be invoked). Until your responses I would have predicted Seattle in a close game, despite SF stellar play down the stretch. *Now I am going with a decisive 49er victory*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As well you should.  When I am forced to slow down when there is a wreck on the freeway I don't try to look inside the vehicles.  I look at the faces of the people standing around the destruction.  I'm not as bad as the national news agencies reporters that interview survivors of a tornado as they sift through the garbage for any crumb or scrap of what used to be thier lives.  I'm not THAT heartless.  BUT that said I do enjoy fans of Seahawk opponents bragging about who was gonna do DAT or whatever...then the blank stares and the crying that follows.
> 
> The more spirits crushed the better.  The more will to live torn out of your worthless bodies the happier it makes me.  For your convenience they, the good people of Northern California, have built a fine tall bridge to use as a last resort when the pain gets to be too much to bare.
> 
> The Aurora bridge up here used to be the remedy of choice for the weak willed and those that have made poor choices but the City of Seattle got tired of fishing em out of the ship canal and installed a fence with spikes or something to make it damned near impossible to use that crossing as a means to a dumb asses end.
> 
> So you have fallen for my laid back attitude...  "however the ball bounces" small talk...blah...blah...blah...
> 
> Maybe it's the 3 1/2 point Seattle edge Vegas premonition that has you going South in this one.
> 
> Vegas is rarely accurate in games at the Clink.  I believe SF was favored in Seattle week dos.
> 
> The gambling boys were only off by nearly thirty on THAT one.
> 
> The year before I believe SF had the Nevada nod also.
> 
> The more I get the "feel" for Sunday's game the more I see Seattle not only winning ...but winning easily...going away.
Click to expand...


Now that's the real Huggy talking. I thought you had been abducted by a gang of aborigines wear Steve Young jerseys and coach Harbaugh was posting in your name.


----------



## barry1960

HUGGY said:


> Is it just me  ???  Or is there a striking resemblence between Colin Kaepernick and the "dueling banjo player"..???
> 
> View attachment 29028
> 
> View attachment 29029



That's funny. Do you think the banjo player is wearing long sleeves to cover the tattoos?


----------



## HUGGY

66 hours till showtime.


----------



## HUGGY

Niner's season ends in 56 hours.


----------



## Papageorgio

[ame="http://youtu.be/hV4kDUmGtcE"]Seahwks to Face the Niners[/ame]

Good video!


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> Seahwks to Face the Niners
> 
> Good video!



Which one is HUGGY?


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seahwks to Face the Niners
> 
> Good video!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is HUGGY?
Click to expand...


Well...One of my Pitbulls *is* named ..  "Dre"


----------



## HUGGY

*Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson*

*Wilson....Wilson....Wilson...Wilson....Wilson....Wilson*

*Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson*

*Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson*

*Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson*

*Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson*

*Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson*


----------



## HUGGY

Percy Harvin out.  

We are doomed.


----------



## HUGGY

K J Wright is a bigger deal getting back in the game than the loss of Percy Harvin who never really added anything to the Hawks winning this season.

I used to HATE Wright ... seriously. He was HORRIBLE trying to stop the run..his tackling skills up near the LOS were bogus.  Now Bobby Wagner takes on the RBs in running situations and rarely misses a tackle.. His only glaring mistake this season was taking a bad angle on Gore allowing the 51 yard run that led to SFs last minute come from behind 2 pt victory.

THEN Wright found his nitch.  He absolutely plays lights out covering those fast TEs that come across the middle.  He is lightning fast and big enough to intimidate even the biggest TEs in the NFL.  He has totally shut out several super star TEs this season.  Vernon Davis is on notice.  You will catch NOTHING in Wright's area.

If you make it past Wright Sherman will undress you and steal any ball thrown deep.

AND keep your eyes on Bobby Wagner.  He will put on an absolute show stopping Gore.  Lynch may not have a great day because SF has outstanding linebackers but Wagner will make it his sole mission to ruin Gore's day.


----------



## Billo_Really

HUGGY said:


> *Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson*
> 
> *Wilson....Wilson....Wilson...Wilson....Wilson....Wilson*
> 
> *Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson*
> 
> *Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson*
> 
> *Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson*
> 
> *Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson*
> 
> *Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson*


The "little" quarterback is not a very good pocket passer and has thrown for over 200 yards in only 1 of his last 5 games.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Can Wilson or Kapaernick beat Brady or Manning?


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Seahwks to Face the Niners
> 
> Good video!


Refuse to sell to the Northern Californian's.

So Cal fans are so bitchin', we got other shit to do.

Unless it is going to a Laker game, then we'd rather get ripped off by a crack whore.


----------



## HUGGY

Billo_Really said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson*
> 
> *Wilson....Wilson....Wilson...Wilson....Wilson....Wilson*
> 
> *Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson*
> 
> *Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson*
> 
> *Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson*
> 
> *Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson*
> 
> *Wilson....Wilson....Wilson....Wilson*
> 
> 
> 
> The "little" quarterback is not a very good pocket passer and has thrown for over 200 yards in only 1 of his last 5 games.
Click to expand...


Unlike that idiot Brees Wilson threw few passes in the hurricane that was last Saturday in Seattle.  Sunday weather will be very good for passing.  50 plus degrees and light wind.  Wilson may not pass for 300 yards but he will complete several long passes and take the Hawks into the red zone several times ... I'm thinking 6 red zone situations.  Kaepernick will be LUCKY if he gets into the red zone more than twice.  

Our MIDGET QB will make the 6' 5" Kraponhisdick look foolish by comparrison.  Bank it !!


----------



## Billo_Really

TheOldSchool said:


> Can Wilson or Kapaernick beat Brady or Manning?


Other than their quarterback, Seattle has the best defense.

But Denver's got the best offense in NFL history.

The best defense in NFL history, was the '85 Bears.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Billo_Really said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can Wilson or Kapaernick beat Brady or Manning?
> 
> 
> 
> Other than their quarterback, Seattle has the best defense.
> 
> But Denver's got the best offense in NFL history.
> 
> The best defense in NFL history, was the '85 Bears.
Click to expand...


If I was a betting man I'd put my money on Brady or Manning hoisting the Lombardy this year.

I don't think the Niners or Seahawks have any kind of real offense.


----------



## Billo_Really

HUGGY said:


> Unlike that idiot Brees Wilson threw few passes in the hurricane that was last Saturday in Seattle.  Sunday weather will be very good for passing.  50 plus degrees and light wind.  Wilson may not pass for 300 yards but he will complete several long passes and take the Hawks into the red zone several times ... I'm thinking 6 red zone situations.  Kaepernick will be LUCKY if he gets into the red zone more than twice.
> 
> Our MIDGET QB will make the 6' 5" Kraponhisdick look foolish by comparrison.  Bank it !!


If they play the run, tiny Wilson ain't going anywhere.

And if he stays in the pocket, he gets freaked out and makes poor throwing choices.

The video was right.  Your only claim to fame, was Steve Largent.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheOldSchool said:


> [ If I was a betting man I'd put my money on Brady or Manning hoisting the Lombardy this year.
> 
> I don't think the Niners or Seahawks have any kind of real offense.


I'm not going to comment on Brady.

I hate everything that has to do with Boston.

BTW, we beat'em tonight.


----------



## HUGGY

Billo_Really said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike that idiot Brees Wilson threw few passes in the hurricane that was last Saturday in Seattle.  Sunday weather will be very good for passing.  50 plus degrees and light wind.  Wilson may not pass for 300 yards but he will complete several long passes and take the Hawks into the red zone several times ... I'm thinking 6 red zone situations.  Kaepernick will be LUCKY if he gets into the red zone more than twice.
> 
> Our MIDGET QB will make the 6' 5" Kraponhisdick look foolish by comparrison.  Bank it !!
> 
> 
> 
> If they play the run, tiny Wilson ain't going anywhere.
> 
> And if he stays in the pocket, he gets freaked out and makes poor throwing choices.
> 
> The video was right.  Your only claim to fame, was Steve Largent.
Click to expand...


Ya...right...  

Wilson hasn't "freaked out" since he put on a Seahawk uni.  Guess again..


----------



## HUGGY

36 more hours....

If you live in the Bay area you should probably purchase your Kleenex today.  There may not be any left on the shelves tomorrow afternoon...

This has been a HUGGY public service announcenment...


----------



## HUGGY

Was it something I said?

The lack of 9er fan posts on this MB lately gives me a sad.

Where is the love?

Where is the hate?

Where is the team support?

The knashing of teeth over at the 9ers Webzone one would think it is "the end of days"..


----------



## HUGGY

24 hours till kick off.

The nightmares will commence for the Niners when their heads hit the pillow as many lay there in the silence awaiting their fate.  Relesh that silence Whiners.   It will be the last time for a long time you will enjoy not having your ears ringing and horrible things happening on the field in front of you.  Enjoy that precious silence.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

HUGGY said:


> 24 hours till kick off.
> 
> The nightmares will commence for the Niners when their heads hit the pillow as many lay there in the silence awaiting their fate.  Relesh that silence Whiners.   It will be the last time for a long time you will enjoy not having your ears ringing and horrible things happening on the field in front of you.  Enjoy that precious silence.



You realize if Seattle loses the attacks on you will be your own fault right?


----------



## JimH52

Billo_Really said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike that idiot Brees Wilson threw few passes in the hurricane that was last Saturday in Seattle.  Sunday weather will be very good for passing.  50 plus degrees and light wind.  Wilson may not pass for 300 yards but he will complete several long passes and take the Hawks into the red zone several times ... I'm thinking 6 red zone situations.  Kaepernick will be LUCKY if he gets into the red zone more than twice.
> 
> Our MIDGET QB will make the 6' 5" Kraponhisdick look foolish by comparrison.  Bank it !!
> 
> 
> 
> If they play the run, tiny Wilson ain't going anywhere.
> 
> And if he stays in the pocket, he gets freaked out and makes poor throwing choices.
> 
> The video was right.  Your only claim to fame, was Steve Largent.
Click to expand...


Remember Jim Zorn?


----------



## HUGGY

RetiredGySgt said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 24 hours till kick off.
> 
> The nightmares will commence for the Niners when their heads hit the pillow as many lay there in the silence awaiting their fate.  Relesh that silence Whiners.   It will be the last time for a long time you will enjoy not having your ears ringing and horrible things happening on the field in front of you.  Enjoy that precious silence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize if Seattle loses the attacks on you will be your own fault right?
Click to expand...


No guts...No GLORY !!!!!!


----------



## HUGGY

JimH52 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike that idiot Brees Wilson threw few passes in the hurricane that was last Saturday in Seattle.  Sunday weather will be very good for passing.  50 plus degrees and light wind.  Wilson may not pass for 300 yards but he will complete several long passes and take the Hawks into the red zone several times ... I'm thinking 6 red zone situations.  Kaepernick will be LUCKY if he gets into the red zone more than twice.
> 
> Our MIDGET QB will make the 6' 5" Kraponhisdick look foolish by comparrison.  Bank it !!
> 
> 
> 
> If they play the run, tiny Wilson ain't going anywhere.
> 
> And if he stays in the pocket, he gets freaked out and makes poor throwing choices.
> 
> The video was right.  Your only claim to fame, was Steve Largent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember Jim Zorn?
Click to expand...


Must we?


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 24 hours till kick off.
> 
> The nightmares will commence for the Niners when their heads hit the pillow as many lay there in the silence awaiting their fate.  Relesh that silence Whiners.   It will be the last time for a long time you will enjoy not having your ears ringing and horrible things happening on the field in front of you.  Enjoy that precious silence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize if Seattle loses the attacks on you will be your own fault right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No guts...No GLORY !!!!!!
Click to expand...


Yeah, like you are playing.


----------



## Luissa

Let's just hope the 49ers don't go to Fife instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## syrenn

i hope Seattle wins.....

that way we can stop hearing about this shit.


----------



## Papageorgio

syrenn said:


> i hope Seattle wins.....
> 
> that way we can stop hearing about this shit.



If Seattle wins, Huggy will never shut up!


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize if Seattle loses the attacks on you will be your own fault right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No guts...No GLORY !!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, like you are playing.
Click to expand...


I'm not !!! ???  

That changes EVERYTHING !!!!


----------



## syrenn

Papageorgio said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hope Seattle wins.....
> 
> that way we can stop hearing about this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle wins, Huggy will never shut up!
Click to expand...



lol..... so long as i dont have to hear it......


----------



## HUGGY

syrenn said:


> i hope Seattle wins.....
> 
> that way we can stop hearing about this shit.



Sweet avie!  Love it when they turn their back on you.  

UMMMmmmm... You are forgetting that there is one more teensie weensie game left to play after tomorrow's.


----------



## Luissa

syrenn said:


> i hope Seattle wins.....
> 
> 
> 
> that way we can stop hearing about this shit.




Yes let's hope. 
Plus I made a bet with Bodecea 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## HUGGY

syrenn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hope Seattle wins.....
> 
> that way we can stop hearing about this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle wins, Huggy will never shut up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol..... so long as i dont have to hear it......
Click to expand...


For you I will whisper sweet heart.


----------



## syrenn

HUGGY said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hope Seattle wins.....
> 
> that way we can stop hearing about this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet avie!  Love it when they turn their back on you.
> 
> UMMMmmmm... You are forgetting that there is one more teensie weensie game left to play after tomorrow's.
Click to expand...


right... and if Seattle wins.... i dont have to listen to this shit any more......   I was hopping the 49'ers lost a few games back.


----------



## syrenn

HUGGY said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Seattle wins, Huggy will never shut up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol..... so long as i dont have to hear it......
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you I will whisper sweet heart.
Click to expand...


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> No guts...No GLORY !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like you are playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not !!! ???
> 
> That changes EVERYTHING !!!!
Click to expand...




No matter the outcome Huggy, enjoy the game and the ride.


----------



## Luissa

Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like you are playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not !!! ???
> 
> That changes EVERYTHING !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter the outcome Huggy, enjoy the game and the ride.
Click to expand...


Aside from all my speculation early on about undefeated seasons and all that rubbish this is what I really expected it to look like at the finish.  Two great teams.. one team advances to the big show... doesn't get any better for Seahawk fans than this..

Unless we win.. Then all hell will break loose !!!


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not !!! ???
> 
> That changes EVERYTHING !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter the outcome Huggy, enjoy the game and the ride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aside from all my speculation early on about undefeated seasons and all that rubbish this is what I really expected it to look like at the finish.  Two great teams.. one team advances to the big show... doesn't get any better for Seahawk fans than this..
> 
> Unless we win.. Then all hell will break loose !!!
Click to expand...


Lol! You are a true Seahawk fan, however 911, is a bandwagon flake.


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwpTj_Z9v-c]Miracle - Coach Brooks Addresses Team Pre Game - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

Papageorgio said:


> This looks like it will have the makings of a great rubber game.
> 
> The best rivalry in the NFL today.
> 
> Tough to pick a winner on this one. Edge Seattle because of the home field, but I don't know either way, it will be good.


San Francisco's success will hinge upon Harbaugh's ability to get a play into the huddle given the noise factor of the Seahawk's stadium and fans.

This has been a problem for SF not only this year, but last year too.  When they played New Orleans earlier this year, this problem became evident when in a stadium that is moderately loud, they lost the game due to their inability to play call from the sideline.  The same thing happened to them when they opened against Seattle this season.

Without a way to signal play changes at the line of scrimmage, and Harbaugh's poorly executed strategy to get plays into the huddle, SF is in serious jeopardy of losing this game.

Which is too bad, because I think SF is the better team player-wise.


----------



## Zander

Seattle will lose today.  

Huggy will blame ...

1) the Refs
2) the NFL
3) The Illuminati
4) The Gay Mafia
5) Anyone but the mediocre Seattle offense


----------



## Zander

Final Score:

SF 27
Seattle 13


----------



## HUGGY

Zander said:


> Seattle will lose today.
> 
> Huggy will blame ...
> 
> 1) the Refs
> 2) the NFL
> 3) The Illuminati
> 4) The Gay Mafia
> 5) Anyone but the mediocre Seattle offense



There is a "Gay Mafia" ???  

Who knew ???


----------



## Zander

HUGGY said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle will lose today.
> 
> Huggy will blame ...
> 
> 1) the Refs
> 2) the NFL
> 3) The Illuminati
> 4) The Gay Mafia
> 5) Anyone but the mediocre Seattle offense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a "Gay Mafia" ???
> 
> Who knew ???
Click to expand...


They are behind it all.  ...... Literally,  behind.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthseeker420

It's go time !

Seattle vs New England in the Super Bowl.


----------



## Zander

Whatever happens, best of luck Huggy! 

Go 9er's!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAthena

Zander said:


> Final Score:
> *
> SF 27*
> Seattle 13


----------



## rightwinger

Second quarter

So far:
Seattle can't stop Kaepernick runs
SF is daring Wilson to beat them 

SF 10-3


----------



## Papageorgio

Been a good hard nosed football game. 

It's a game of inches!


----------



## JimH52

rightwinger said:


> Second quarter
> 
> So far:
> Seattle can't stop Kaepernick runs
> SF is daring Wilson to beat them
> 
> SF 10-3



Yup, it seems at this point, someone in Seattle is going to have to keep an embarrassing tattoo on his wrist...funny

PHOTO: Seahawks fan gets 'Super Bowl XLVIII champs' tattoo - CBSSports.com


----------



## rightwinger

End of the first half

10-3 SF

Unless the defense can force some turnovers, Seattle needs to show some offense


----------



## AquaAthena

rightwinger said:


> End of the first half
> 
> 10-3 SF
> 
> Unless the defense can force some turnovers, Seattle needs to show some offense


----------



## Darkwind

Looks as if Harbaugh figured out the noise problem.  Seattle is playing a good game though!


----------



## JimH52

If Seattle does win, which I don't think they will, they would never score enough points to beat the Broncos in the SB.


----------



## rightwinger

Great run by Lynch......

10-10

Lets see if the Seattle fans get back in the game


----------



## AquaAthena

rightwinger said:


> Great run by Lynch......
> 
> 10-10
> 
> Lets see if the Seattle fans get back in the game



It WAS beautiful.....the guy can RUN!!!! 

GOOO, `9ers....


----------



## Zander

Woohoo!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zander

Awesome pass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger

17-10 Niners

Keeping the 12th man off the field

Let's see how Wilson responds


----------



## Papageorgio

What a nice play by Seattle!


----------



## AquaAthena

Papageorgio said:


> What a nice play by Seattle!



Very nice play. Aargh...


----------



## Immanuel

These officials suck.  They are going the steal the championship from the Niners for the second year in a row.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Immanuel said:


> These officials suck.  They are going the steal the championship from the Niners for the second year in a row.



I can only agree, the officials are deciding this game so far, it's a shame, both teams are playing well.


----------



## Papageorgio

Denver-Seattle in the Super Bowl. 

It will be fun!


----------



## Trajan

Wow, can San Francisco get any more fucked over in this game?


----------



## rightwinger

Roughing the kicker
Fumble at the 2?

Where are the refs?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Ouch.. and 49ers get screwed over by the officials yet again..and wow, what an ugly injury.


----------



## Toro

49ers are getting hosed on the calls.


----------



## rightwinger

Seattle goes for 4th and 1 at the goal line vs FG

fumbles..still a 3 pt game


----------



## Immanuel

It is time the NFL starts suspending without pay officials who obviously have decided that they have the right to decide the outcome of games.  This has been going on far too long.


----------



## rightwinger

Hawks D coming up big in fourth quarter


----------



## Toro

Seattle going to the Super Bowl


----------



## rightwinger

Great play by Richard Sherman

Puts Seattle in SB


----------



## Immanuel

Grats to the officials.

Go Denver!


----------



## rightwinger

Damn...what an asshole Sherman is


----------



## Lumpy 1

Well.. overall Seattle was the better team..no doubt about that...

Congratulations..


----------



## Zander

Awesome game! Congrats to  Seattle ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Zander

Sherman is one angry mother ducker ..... He's the exact opposite of Russell Wilson. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkwind

So, it took bad calls by the officials for Seattle to win it.  This is getting typical anymore.

And then the fucking Seattle player from Seattle talks shit about Crabtree after the game?  Real class....He proves you can't take the ****** out of the hood.


----------



## AquaAthena

Lumpy 1 said:


> Well.. overall Seattle was the better team..no doubt about that...
> 
> Congratulations..



Yes, it was. Very exciting all the way.  Congratulations...now goooo Broncos!


----------



## Darkwind

Zander said:


> Sherman is one angry mother ducker ..... He's the exact opposite if Russell Wilson.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep.  I would have and will accept that SF lost the game.  But Sherman proved he is just one dumb mother fucker who needs a bullet to the head....Or to be banned from sports.


----------



## Trajan

Zander said:


> Sherman is one angry mother ducker ..... He's the exact opposite if Russell Wilson.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I hope Peyton lights his ass up


----------



## rightwinger

Seahawks D comes up big with three turnovers in 4th qtr

Great win for Seattle


----------



## PredFan

Seattle's a nice town, the Seahawks have never been in it, I just wish that that asshole Pete Carroll wasn't their coach.

I have to go with the Broncos simply because I've been predicting a SB win for them ever since Manning went there.


----------



## Zander

This should be an excellent Super Bowl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Immanuel

The NFL must do something about officials who think it is their privilege to decide who wins and who loses a game or it will become a league even more inconsequential than the NBA.

Suspend these bastards and the ones in tonight's game were not even the most grievous of the season.


----------



## Immanuel

Zander said:


> This should be an excellent Super Bowl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I love football, but for the first time since I was old enough to understand the game, I may not watch.


----------



## Trajan

Darkwind said:


> So, it took bad calls by the officials for Seattle to win it.  This is getting typical anymore.
> 
> And then the fucking Seattle player from Seattle talks shit about Crabtree after the game?  Real class....He proves you can't take the ****** out of the hood.



I have seen more inconsistency from the umpires this season than ever before, I think its 'review' creep and lack of discipline. they have been calling defensive pass interference all over the place, this head to head hit crap too has cost several teams big time ( the niners several times) . 


This they are going to 'let them play' is BS,  the game should be called as exactly as close as they can every game _the same way_. The players both def and off. have a right to expect that consistency. 

and they appear to be shaky on the rules, a plant foot is protected, not the kicking leg IF you get the ball, if you don't its a minor 5 yarder, the plant leg always draws the big one.....I leaned that in pop warner....for god sakes...and the hit on the 49 punt receiver, his helmet came off because the guy had ahold of his face mask wtf....

either way congrats to Seattle, but if they play this way at the super bowl Denver will win, wilson didn't impress me as particularly good tonight or over the last several games.


----------



## HUGGY

*WE CHEATED OUR WAY INTO THE SUPERBOWL !!!!!*

Oh Ya and Sherman is a punk ass bitch !!!!!

I feel dirty....


----------



## Darkwind

Trajan said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it took bad calls by the officials for Seattle to win it.  This is getting typical anymore.
> 
> And then the fucking Seattle player from Seattle talks shit about Crabtree after the game?  Real class....He proves you can't take the ****** out of the hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen more inconsistency from the umpires this season than ever before, I think its 'review' creep and lack of discipline. they have been calling defensive pass interference all over the place, this head to head hit crap too has cost several teams big time ( the niners several times) .
> 
> 
> This they are going to 'let them play' is BS,  the game should be called as exactly as close as they can every game _the same way_. The players both def and off. have a right to expect that consistency.
> 
> and they appear to be shaky on the rules, a plant foot is protected, not the kicking leg IF you get the ball, if you don't its a minor 5 yarder, the plant leg always draws the big one.....I leaned that in pop warner....for god sakes...and the hit on the 49 punt receiver, his helmet came off because the guy had ahold of his face mask wtf....
> 
> either way congrats to Seattle, but if they play this way at the super bowl Denver will win, wilson didn't impress me as particularly good tonight or over the last several games.
Click to expand...

Yep.  I have come to expect bad calls in the game.  Hey, it happens.  But the punt had two fouls. A clothes line and a face mask.  It also had a SF side player throwing an elbow to a player running down field.  It happens.  But the planted foot of the punter was a game changer....its a basic rule.  a planted foot is an automatic first down.

The fumble recovery that can't be reviewed?  Hey, it will be next year.

My beef is the fucking moron who was frothing at the mouth in the interview after the game was over.....talk about low class.  Couple that with the dirty sportsmanship of not selling tickets to the opposing fans....it all adds up...

But I'll accept Seattle won the game. SF made enough mistakes to justify it.  Seattle, however, are no champions.

Go Denver....and I hate Denver.


----------



## Darkwind

I'm sorry, but Seattle showed tonight what it means to be poor winners.  Good luck Denver!


----------



## Immanuel

HUGGY said:


> *WE CHEATED OUR WAY INTO THE SUPERBOWL !!!!!*
> 
> Oh Ya and Sherman is a punk ass bitch !!!!!
> 
> I feel dirty....



No, you didn't.  You played a good game and a clean game.  Unfortunately, the officials all year long have decided that they are the ones who will decide who wins and who loses.

You deserved to lose the game.  The officials just wouldn't let you do it.

Go Denver!


----------



## bodecea

Immanuel said:


> The NFL must do something about officials who think it is their privilege to decide who wins and who loses a game or it will become a league even more inconsequential than the NBA.
> 
> Suspend these bastards and the ones in tonight's game were not even the most grievous of the season.



At least keep them from being in any more play off games.....


----------



## Truthseeker420

Darkwind said:


> So, it took bad calls by the officials for Seattle to win it.  This is getting typical anymore.
> 
> And then the fucking Seattle player from Seattle talks shit about Crabtree after the game?  Real class....He proves you can't take the ****** out of the hood.



bullet or banned? calm down ! that seems a little harsh for being a jerk. Let's see how much he talks after Manning burns him.


----------



## bodecea

PredFan said:


> Seattle's a nice town, the Seahawks have never been in it, I just wish that that asshole Pete Carroll wasn't their coach.
> 
> I have to go with the Broncos simply because I've been predicting a SB win for them ever since Manning went there.



Pete Carroll totally cheated up the USC system then skated out just before they got the NCAA death penalty.   Have no respect for him whatsoever.


----------



## HUGGY

Immanuel said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WE CHEATED OUR WAY INTO THE SUPERBOWL !!!!!*
> 
> Oh Ya and Sherman is a punk ass bitch !!!!!
> 
> I feel dirty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you didn't.  You played a good game and a clean game.  Unfortunately, the officials all year long have decided that they are the ones who will decide who wins and who loses.
> 
> You deserved to lose the game.  The officials just wouldn't let you do it.
> 
> Go Denver!
Click to expand...


Let me get this straight... When I blame the official...I'm bat shit crazy...  When you all blame the officials ....oh never mind.  It was a great game...especially Wilson's first play ..


----------



## Immanuel

Carroll is an ass.


----------



## Darkwind

Truthseeker420 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it took bad calls by the officials for Seattle to win it.  This is getting typical anymore.
> 
> And then the fucking Seattle player from Seattle talks shit about Crabtree after the game?  Real class....He proves you can't take the ****** out of the hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullet or banned? calm down ! that seems a little harsh for being a jerk. Let's see how much he talks after Manning burns him.
Click to expand...

yeah, well.....He showed he's from the hood....can't take that out of some of them.....I don't want the guy dead....he killed himself with that interview...He should be fined for his poor sportsmanship however.....

Go Denver...I hope Manning shows him to be the bitch he is.  I detest people who can't win gracefully.


----------



## Immanuel

HUGGY said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WE CHEATED OUR WAY INTO THE SUPERBOWL !!!!!*
> 
> Oh Ya and Sherman is a punk ass bitch !!!!!
> 
> I feel dirty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you didn't.  You played a good game and a clean game.  Unfortunately, the officials all year long have decided that they are the ones who will decide who wins and who loses.
> 
> You deserved to lose the game.  The officials just wouldn't let you do it.
> 
> Go Denver!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight... When I blame the official...I'm bat shit crazy...  When you all blame the officials ....oh never mind.  It was a great game...especially Wilson's first play ..
Click to expand...


When have I ever called you bat shit crazy? Never and definitely not for criticizing NFL officials.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WE CHEATED OUR WAY INTO THE SUPERBOWL !!!!!*
> 
> Oh Ya and Sherman is a punk ass bitch !!!!!
> 
> I feel dirty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you didn't.  You played a good game and a clean game.  Unfortunately, the officials all year long have decided that they are the ones who will decide who wins and who loses.
> 
> You deserved to lose the game.  The officials just wouldn't let you do it.
> 
> Go Denver!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight... When I blame the official...I'm bat shit crazy...  When you all blame the officials ....oh never mind.  It was a great game...especially Wilson's first play ..
Click to expand...


I'm with you Huggy, they were bad calls, however bad calls are things true champions over come. Seattle deserved the win, they did what they needed to do.

The Sherman BS, was minor league, and not a good reflection on his team.


----------



## Immanuel

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you didn't.  You played a good game and a clean game.  Unfortunately, the officials all year long have decided that they are the ones who will decide who wins and who loses.
> 
> You deserved to lose the game.  The officials just wouldn't let you do it.
> 
> Go Denver!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight... When I blame the official...I'm bat shit crazy...  When you all blame the officials ....oh never mind.  It was a great game...especially Wilson's first play ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm with you Huggy, they were bad calls, however bad calls are things true champions over come. Seattle deserved the win, they did what they needed to do.
> 
> The Sherman BS, was minor league, and not a good reflection on his team.
Click to expand...


BS on deserving to win.

As for Shermsn, I didn't watch the interview and I am glad I didn't.  I hope I don't see any replays of it either.


----------



## Darkwind

you know what bothers Me about the whole thing?  

I would have just chalked this game up as a good game, Seattle won against a team that out played them.  It would not have been the first time a team was outplayed, but still won the game.  And I'll still give Seattle its props for winning the NFC Championship game.

Until I saw that interview by Sherman talking about how people were talking shit about him and his frothing at the mouth rant....at that point, it totally detracted from Seattle's win, and just highlighted the bad calls by the officials...

They had to save his ass from being proved wrong.  He is a loser.

Congrats Seattle.  But I'll now forever not consider you champions....regardless of the win/loss settlement.

That is all I'll say on this anymore....


----------



## HUGGY

Darkwind said:


> you know what bothers Me about the whole thing?
> 
> I would have just chalked this game up as a good game, Seattle won against a team that out played them.  It would not have been the first time a team was outplayed, but still won the game.  And I'll still give Seattle its props for winning the NFC Championship game.
> 
> Until I saw that interview by Sherman talking about how people were talking shit about him and his frothing at the mouth rant....at that point, it totally detracted from Seattle's win, and just highlighted the bad calls by the officials...
> 
> They had to save his ass from being proved wrong.  He is a loser.
> 
> Congrats Seattle.  But I'll now forever not consider you champions....regardless of the win/loss settlement.
> 
> That is all I'll say on this anymore....



Does this mean you are going to burn your #25 Seahawk Jersey?


----------



## HUGGY

I feel bad for AquaAthena.  I'm not sure why exactly but when a pretty woman gets dissappointed it just doesn't seem fair.  A hot chick is not supposed to have the breaks go against her.  It just isn't right.


----------



## American_Jihad

Denver, Seattle rooting for Marijuana Bowl? | FOX Sports on MSN



​


----------



## antiquity

Zander said:


> Sherman is one angry mother ducker ..... He's the exact opposite of Russell Wilson.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Darkwind said:


> So, it took bad calls by the officials for Seattle to win it.  This is getting typical anymore.
> 
> And then the fucking Seattle player from Seattle talks shit about Crabtree after the game?  Real class....He proves you can't take the ****** out of the hood.





PredFan said:


> Seattle's a nice town, the Seahawks have never been in it, I just wish that that asshole Pete Carroll wasn't their coach.
> 
> I have to go with the Broncos simply because I've been predicting a SB win for them ever since Manning went there.



Do you guys want cheese with that 40whiney burger....


----------



## antiquity

Seattle won this game because the Seahawks made the big plays and San Francisco couldn't...bottom line.


----------



## antiquity

Darkwind said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherman is one angry mother ducker ..... He's the exact opposite if Russell Wilson.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  I would have and will accept that SF lost the game.  But Sherman proved he is just one dumb mother fucker who needs a bullet to the head....Or to be banned from sports.
Click to expand...


And if the 4whiners had won do you think Craptree wouldn't have been in Sherman face? Dream on Whiners....


----------



## Wry Catcher

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you didn't.  You played a good game and a clean game.  Unfortunately, the officials all year long have decided that they are the ones who will decide who wins and who loses.
> 
> You deserved to lose the game.  The officials just wouldn't let you do it.
> 
> Go Denver!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight... When I blame the official...I'm bat shit crazy...  When you all blame the officials ....oh never mind.  It was a great game...especially Wilson's first play ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm with you Huggy, they were bad calls, however bad calls are things true champions over come. Seattle deserved the win, they did what they needed to do.
> 
> The Sherman BS, was minor league, and not a good reflection on his team.
Click to expand...


The running into the kicker (5 yard penalty, no first down) call changed the game.  It was by rule the 15-yard automatic first down penalty.  I said on this thread the game would be decided by 1) Injury; 2) by the Officials; or 3) by the players.  

No doubt the officials fucked up on more than that one play, calling Whitner for a personal foul was another and both changed the games outcome.  The final fuck up occurred when Bowman got hurt, he got the fumble, though that fuck up didn't effect scoring.

But no sour grapes here, Kap isn't a game manager yet, two INTs in the fourth quarter is what decided the outcome.


----------



## B. Kidd

Kaepernick admitted that he blew the game. Guess what? He did, just like I predicted. Seattle has his number, Joe Montana has his number, and the rest of you should now too.

Congrats Seahawks, Huggy and all 12th man supporters!


----------



## Flopper

Thanks to an awesome defense Seattle is going to the Superbowl.  Seattle could certainly stand some improvement in their passing game.  Wilson's OK, but hasn't shown the kind of performance we saw earlier in the Season.  Just a little better passing game would be a big help for Lynch.


----------



## antiquity

Flopper said:


> Thanks to an awesome defense Seattle is going to the Superbowl.  Seattle could certainly stand some improvement in their passing game.  Wilson's OK, but hasn't shown the kind of performance we saw earlier in the Season.  Just a little better passing game would be a big help for Lynch.



What is actually wrong with Seattle passing game? I see no problems with a quarterback that has the second highest RTG of all the starting quarterbacks on Sunday. Wilson passed for the same amount of touchdowns as Manning did on Sunday. Do you think less of Denver passing game because Manning didn't throw for four touchdowns, I hope not.

You have to remember that Seattle unlike Denver is a run first team and Lynch's 109 yards against San Francisco's stout run defense proves it. 

If Seattle did anything to improve their passing game it would be to hold the running backs in to block the pass rush.


----------



## Flopper

antiquity said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to an awesome defense Seattle is going to the Superbowl.  Seattle could certainly stand some improvement in their passing game.  Wilson's OK, but hasn't shown the kind of performance we saw earlier in the Season.  Just a little better passing game would be a big help for Lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is actually wrong with Seattle passing game? I see no problems with a quarterback that has the second highest RTG of all the starting quarterbacks on Sunday. Wilson passed for the same amount of touchdowns as Manning did on Sunday. Do you think less of Denver passing game because Manning didn't throw for four touchdowns, I hope not.
> 
> You have to remember that Seattle unlike Denver is a run first team and Lynch's 109 yards against San Francisco's stout run defense proves it.
> 
> If Seattle did anything to improve their passing game it would be to hold the running backs in to block the pass rush.
Click to expand...

The passing game is ok now but it doesn't come close to what it was earlier in season.  Wilson was completing some really amazing passes and picking up a lot rushing yards.  Maybe I'm expecting too much.  Possibly they were using more backs blocking but it seems in a lot of games both Lynch and Wilson were having great days.


----------



## HUGGY

Flopper said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to an awesome defense Seattle is going to the Superbowl.  Seattle could certainly stand some improvement in their passing game.  Wilson's OK, but hasn't shown the kind of performance we saw earlier in the Season.  Just a little better passing game would be a big help for Lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is actually wrong with Seattle passing game? I see no problems with a quarterback that has the second highest RTG of all the starting quarterbacks on Sunday. Wilson passed for the same amount of touchdowns as Manning did on Sunday. Do you think less of Denver passing game because Manning didn't throw for four touchdowns, I hope not.
> 
> You have to remember that Seattle unlike Denver is a run first team and Lynch's 109 yards against San Francisco's stout run defense proves it.
> 
> If Seattle did anything to improve their passing game it would be to hold the running backs in to block the pass rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The passing game is ok now but it doesn't come close to what it was earlier in season.  Wilson was completing some really amazing passes and picking up a lot rushing yards.  Maybe I'm expecting too much.  Possibly they were using more backs blocking but it seems in a lot of games both Lynch and Wilson were having great days.
Click to expand...


Wilson out passed Kaepernick yesterday.  He made a few spectacular throws.  In the second half when it counted Wilson was a super star qb.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is actually wrong with Seattle passing game? I see no problems with a quarterback that has the second highest RTG of all the starting quarterbacks on Sunday. Wilson passed for the same amount of touchdowns as Manning did on Sunday. Do you think less of Denver passing game because Manning didn't throw for four touchdowns, I hope not.
> 
> You have to remember that Seattle unlike Denver is a run first team and Lynch's 109 yards against San Francisco's stout run defense proves it.
> 
> If Seattle did anything to improve their passing game it would be to hold the running backs in to block the pass rush.
> 
> 
> 
> The passing game is ok now but it doesn't come close to what it was earlier in season.  Wilson was completing some really amazing passes and picking up a lot rushing yards.  Maybe I'm expecting too much.  Possibly they were using more backs blocking but it seems in a lot of games both Lynch and Wilson were having great days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wilson out passed Kaepernick yesterday.  He made a few spectacular throws.  In the second half when it counted Wilson was a super star qb.
Click to expand...


I wasn't impressed with either QB, but then, they are both young.


----------



## HUGGY

Wilson's first half was amusing...  especially his first play.. I was downing a margarita at the time and laughed so hard I got tequilla coming out of my nose. 

It was too bad he didn't run just a scosh faster cuz I saw what he was doing...  he was getting the SF secondary to bite on the run and he was gonna loft a pass over the in coming dbs for a huge gain down the left sideline.  My biggest worry was that the little scamp tried to fight for the ball and could have been hurt on the first play of the game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

congratulations Hug.

I must say your faith in your Hawks never wavered from day one during the preason when you boldly said back then they were going to the superbowl and not only that,picked the donkeys to be the opponent to play against.

I knew you were getting carried away with the prediction they would both go undefeated-you got to remember,even when the 72 dolphins did it,they just got extremely lucky in a couple games they played where they shoudl have lost and would have if not for some stupid mistakes the other teams made for them giving them a couple of those games giftwrapped.

But as you know,I gave up on them after the saints game figering if their offense was STILL playing poorly like they had the past month after having two weeks to preppare,they wouldnt get past the niners but they did.Carrol came up with a great plan and Wilson played better just like he said he needed to and was mr clutch. I tip my hat to your Hawks.well done.

Had this game been played on a neautral field,i think the niners win this game just liek i think the pats ain aginst the donkey as well under the same circumstances.that 12 man was a HUGE factor in this game.They had a huge hand in the outcome when it was 3rd and one and the offense had a false start and it became 3rd and 6th and they did not convert and had to punt after they were staring to move the ball down the filed.The hawks defense then stiffened after that drive and kept them out of the end zone after that.


you called it when you said Kapernick would choke at the Clink. Its not too surprising when you think about it actually because if one of the defenders of the packers had not had butter fingers in that game against them,the niners would have lost that game because kappy threw the ball into one of the recievers hands deep in his end zone only that defender of the packers couldnt hold onto it coming down the clutz.well the hawks defense has much better good hands defenders than the Packers do and they made him pay for his mistakes unlike them.His luck ran out on him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> I feel bad for AquaAthena.  I'm not sure why exactly but when a pretty woman gets dissappointed it just doesn't seem fair.  A hot chick is not supposed to have the breaks go against her.  It just isn't right.



I hear ya.Is that avatar a pic of her?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Seattle won this game because the Seahawks made the big plays and San Francisco couldn't...bottom line.



exactly.could not have said it better myself.

also the Hawks major mistakes they made like Wilson fumbling the ball and sherman holding crabtree on a third down which set up Kapernicks run and their touchdown,,all came at the BEGINNING of the game and they later atoned for their mistakes,Wilson hitting Kearse in the end zone on 4th and 7 and sherman stopping crabtree at the end.

where the niners choked at the wrong time with kappy committing 3 costly turnovers when the game was on the line.

I bet right now Harbaugh is kicking himself for drafting Kappy over Wilson and wished he had him now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherman is one angry mother ducker ..... He's the exact opposite if Russell Wilson.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  I would have and will accept that SF lost the game.  But Sherman proved he is just one dumb mother fucker who needs a bullet to the head....Or to be banned from sports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if the 4whiners had won do you think Craptree wouldn't have been in Sherman face? Dream on Whiners....
Click to expand...


yeah while sherman could have held back on that until after the superbowl,he was provoked by crabtree because he bad mouthed him all off season and on the time he grabbed his jersey on a third down play that tunred into first down which resulted in kapernicks long run that set up a touchdown.its not like crabtree is mr innocent like he was acting to be,he PROVOKED sherman into that with all his trash talking.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is actually wrong with Seattle passing game? I see no problems with a quarterback that has the second highest RTG of all the starting quarterbacks on Sunday. Wilson passed for the same amount of touchdowns as Manning did on Sunday. Do you think less of Denver passing game because Manning didn't throw for four touchdowns, I hope not.
> 
> You have to remember that Seattle unlike Denver is a run first team and Lynch's 109 yards against San Francisco's stout run defense proves it.
> 
> If Seattle did anything to improve their passing game it would be to hold the running backs in to block the pass rush.
> 
> 
> 
> The passing game is ok now but it doesn't come close to what it was earlier in season.  Wilson was completing some really amazing passes and picking up a lot rushing yards.  Maybe I'm expecting too much.  Possibly they were using more backs blocking but it seems in a lot of games both Lynch and Wilson were having great days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wilson out passed Kaepernick yesterday.  He made a few spectacular throws.  In the second half when it counted Wilson was a super star qb.
Click to expand...


True enough.He might not have looked flashy like he was earlier in the season and in the playoffs from a year ago but he came up BIG in the clutch when he had to on 4th and 7 making that gutsy throw and into the endzone to kearse that he caught for a touchdown.Carrol was a genius to make that gutsy call.  Thats what makes quarterbacks great is coming up making clutch throws when the game is on the line and wilson delivered just like he did last week in another big game hitting Baldwin for a huge gain deep down the field on another gutsy call 3rd and one.

He reminds me of a fomrer great someone else mentioned earlier.Joe Cool Montana.There were games Montana would play in where he would look horrible throughout the entire game,but when the game was on the line in the final minutes in very important games,He would come up BIG for them many times and win the game for them in the end.He was always cool under pressure and never panicked and had extreme confiendce in himself.Wilson is that sort of quarterback as well.Kapernick has yet to demonstrate he is that type.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for AquaAthena.  I'm not sure why exactly but when a pretty woman gets dissappointed it just doesn't seem fair.  A hot chick is not supposed to have the breaks go against her.  It just isn't right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya.Is that avatar a pic of her?
Click to expand...


Go over to her page.  She's got tons of pics.  She had to be a model or in the movies or tv someplace.  Not all of her avies are pics of her but she has lots of steamin hot pics of herself in her albums.  I don't know if she is the hottest female on USMB but she sure has the hottest pics.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> congratulations Hug.
> 
> I must say your faith in your Hawks never wavered from day one during the preason when you boldly said back then they were going to the superbowl and not only that,picked the donkeys to be the opponent to play against.
> 
> I knew you were getting carried away with the prediction they would both go undefeated-you got to remember,even when the 72 dolphins did it,they just got extremely lucky in a couple games they played where they shoudl have lost and would have if not for some stupid mistakes the other teams made for them giving them a couple of those games giftwrapped.
> 
> But as you know,I gave up on them after the saints game figering if their offense was STILL playing poorly like they had the past month after having two weeks to preppare,they wouldnt get past the niners but they did.Carrol came up with a great plan and Wilson played better just like he said he needed to and was mr clutch. I tip my hat to your Hawks.well done.
> 
> Had this game been played on a neautral field,i think the niners win this game just liek i think the pats ain aginst the donkey as well under the same circumstances.that 12 man was a HUGE factor in this game.They had a huge hand in the outcome when it was 3rd and one and the offense had a false start and it became 3rd and 6th and they did not convert and had to punt after they were staring to move the ball down the filed.The hawks defense then stiffened after that drive and kept them out of the end zone after that.
> 
> 
> you called it when you said Kapernick would choke at the Clink. Its not too surprising when you think about it actually because if one of the defenders of the packers had not had butter fingers in that game against them,the niners would have lost that game because kappy threw the ball into one of the recievers hands deep in his end zone only that defender of the packers couldnt hold onto it coming down the clutz.well the hawks defense has much better good hands defenders than the Packers do and they made him pay for his mistakes unlike them.His luck ran out on him.



I have to hand it to HUGGY too

He has been beating the Seahawks drum for two years, long before they were on anyone's radar. He may be a bit fanatical, but he has a great team and should be proud regardless of the outcome

Hawks look like they can contend for the next 4-5 years and have a great rivalry with the Niners who should be scrapping it out for the next few years

Good luck in the SB


----------



## Wry Catcher

Time to close this thread.  In Northern California our eyes turn to baseball while we continue to follow the Warriors and sharks.  Though I really wanted the Niners to win and play New England.  We had already whipped Denver (52-10) in one of our FIVE Super Bowl Wins.

I understand Huggy's hunger.  Zero Super Bowl wins, no world series wins and one in the NBA (but that team cut and ran to Oklahoma).  Nothing much to talk about at Starbucks, other than the weather (cold, wet and unclear).

Not sour grapes.  I'll root for Seattle to beat Denver, the Emerald City is one of my favorites on the Coast.   Anyone looking for a great getaway ought to visit Anacortes and camp at Deception Pass.


----------



## rightwinger

Wry Catcher said:


> Time to close this thread.  In Northern California our eyes turn to baseball while we continue to follow the Warriors and sharks.  Though I really wanted the Niners to win and play New England.  We had already whipped Denver (52-10) in one of our FIVE Super Bowl Wins.
> 
> I understand Huggy's hunger.  Zero Super Bowl wins, no world series wins and one in the NBA (but that team cut and ran to Oklahoma).  Nothing much to talk about at Starbucks, other than the weather (cold, wet and unclear).
> 
> Not sour grapes.  I'll root for Seattle to beat Denver, the Emerald City is one of my favorites on the Coast.   Anyone looking for a great getaway ought to visit Anacortes and camp at Deception Pass.



Suck it up and give the guy his due

Still a great SB matchup


----------



## Flopper

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The passing game is ok now but it doesn't come close to what it was earlier in season.  Wilson was completing some really amazing passes and picking up a lot rushing yards.  Maybe I'm expecting too much.  Possibly they were using more backs blocking but it seems in a lot of games both Lynch and Wilson were having great days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson out passed Kaepernick yesterday.  He made a few spectacular throws.  In the second half when it counted Wilson was a super star qb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True enough.He might not have looked flashy like he was earlier in the season and in the playoffs from a year ago but he came up BIG in the clutch when he had to on 4th and 7 making that gutsy throw and into the endzone to kearse that he caught for a touchdown.Carrol was a genius to make that gutsy call.  Thats what makes quarterbacks great is coming up making clutch throws when the game is on the line and wilson delivered just like he did last week in another big game hitting Baldwin for a huge gain deep down the field on another gutsy call 3rd and one.
> 
> He reminds me of a fomrer great someone else mentioned earlier.Joe Cool Montana.There were games Montana would play in where he would look horrible throughout the entire game,but when the game was on the line in the final minutes in very important games,He would come up BIG for them many times and win the game for them in the end.He was always cool under pressure and never panicked and had extreme confiendce in himself.Wilson is that sort of quarterback as well.Kapernick has yet to demonstrate he is that type.
Click to expand...

I think the Superbowl is going to be one of Russell's better games.  He's had problems in the last 4 games up to the championship with an average of only 147 yards. but against the 49ers, he started looking more like the old Russell from earlier in the season.  If Russell has a good game, you can count on Lynch racking up the yards.


----------



## Immanuel

Wry Catcher said:


> Time to close this thread.  In Northern California our eyes turn to baseball while we continue to follow the Warriors and sharks.  Though I really wanted the Niners to win and play New England.  We had already whipped Denver (52-10) in one of our FIVE Super Bowl Wins.
> 
> I understand Huggy's hunger.  Zero Super Bowl wins, no world series wins and one in the NBA (but that team cut and ran to Oklahoma).  Nothing much to talk about at Starbucks, other than the weather (cold, wet and unclear).
> 
> Not sour grapes.  I'll root for Seattle to beat Denver, the Emerald City is one of my favorites on the Coast.   Anyone looking for a great getaway ought to visit Anacortes and camp at Deception Pass.



Nothing against Seattle or Huggy, but I am still angry about the shitty officiating.  I will be hoping for a Denver (I have no love lost for Denver) victory and 60-0 sounds perfect to me.

Next year I think we should protect the players from injury and just tell the asshole refs to go into the bar and come out 3 hours later and tell us the final score.  They dictate the scores anyway.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations Hug.
> 
> I must say your faith in your Hawks never wavered from day one during the preason when you boldly said back then they were going to the superbowl and not only that,picked the donkeys to be the opponent to play against.
> 
> I knew you were getting carried away with the prediction they would both go undefeated-you got to remember,even when the 72 dolphins did it,they just got extremely lucky in a couple games they played where they shoudl have lost and would have if not for some stupid mistakes the other teams made for them giving them a couple of those games giftwrapped.
> 
> But as you know,I gave up on them after the saints game figering if their offense was STILL playing poorly like they had the past month after having two weeks to preppare,they wouldnt get past the niners but they did.Carrol came up with a great plan and Wilson played better just like he said he needed to and was mr clutch. I tip my hat to your Hawks.well done.
> 
> Had this game been played on a neautral field,i think the niners win this game just liek i think the pats ain aginst the donkey as well under the same circumstances.that 12 man was a HUGE factor in this game.They had a huge hand in the outcome when it was 3rd and one and the offense had a false start and it became 3rd and 6th and they did not convert and had to punt after they were staring to move the ball down the filed.The hawks defense then stiffened after that drive and kept them out of the end zone after that.
> 
> 
> you called it when you said Kapernick would choke at the Clink. Its not too surprising when you think about it actually because if one of the defenders of the packers had not had butter fingers in that game against them,the niners would have lost that game because kappy threw the ball into one of the recievers hands deep in his end zone only that defender of the packers couldnt hold onto it coming down the clutz.well the hawks defense has much better good hands defenders than the Packers do and they made him pay for his mistakes unlike them.His luck ran out on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hand it to HUGGY too
> 
> He has been beating the Seahawks drum for two years, long before they were on anyone's radar. He may be a bit fanatical, but he has a great team and should be proud regardless of the outcome
> 
> Hawks look like they can contend for the next 4-5 years and have a great rivalry with the Niners who should be scrapping it out for the next few years
> 
> Good luck in the SB
Click to expand...


He sure has shut the people up that laughed at him when he was saying they could be a dynasty..The Hawks proved even through adversity losing many key players during the regular season including percy harvin,that they are a force to be reckoned with and WILL be for like you said,at least the next 4 to 5 years.

They got Harvin for this lone reason,to get to the superbowl thinking he would open things up for the other receivers but it turns out they did not need him,someone they were counting on deeply, to get there, and your right,yeah just last year during the middle of the season,he was saying even back then that if they did not make it to the superbowl last year,they would get there this year.

I had high hopes they would get there this year until the last month of the season.the way they limped in,I did not think they coudl do it.they got their act together though once the playoffs began and made the plays they had to to get there.

this was the game I was worried about.this WAS the superbowl whether people here realise it or not.The niners are a lot like the Hawks.very physical at the line on BOTH sides of the ball and have a defense like no other in the league Manning has faced.Manning is going to have nightmares after this game. remember,my chargers caused him many problems both times in the regular season coming up a little short the first time while still knocking Manning around,and then learned from that game how to beat him in denver the 2nd time around with their physical defense.

 The donkeys never really controlled them till they had a look at them 3 times. if they had trouble with my bolts both times this year,just think how much MORE trouble mr choke manning will have the Hawks defense who is in a totally different laegue than the chargers are who again THEY caused manning problems.

Manning wont want to come back out at halftime.

This time the Hawks wont have to worry either about putting an extra guy on Manning liek they did with Kapernick who with his legs,made it in interesting game. Manning is like the stutue of liberty back there and he will be eating dirt all day long from the hawks.


----------



## HUGGY

Immanuel said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to close this thread.  In Northern California our eyes turn to baseball while we continue to follow the Warriors and sharks.  Though I really wanted the Niners to win and play New England.  We had already whipped Denver (52-10) in one of our FIVE Super Bowl Wins.
> 
> I understand Huggy's hunger.  Zero Super Bowl wins, no world series wins and one in the NBA (but that team cut and ran to Oklahoma).  Nothing much to talk about at Starbucks, other than the weather (cold, wet and unclear).
> 
> Not sour grapes.  I'll root for Seattle to beat Denver, the Emerald City is one of my favorites on the Coast.   Anyone looking for a great getaway ought to visit Anacortes and camp at Deception Pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing against Seattle or Huggy, but I am still angry about the shitty officiating.  I will be hoping for a Denver (I have no love lost for Denver) victory and *60-0 sounds perfect to me*.
> 
> Next year I think we should protect the players from injury and just tell the asshole refs to go into the bar and come out 3 hours later and tell us the final score.  They dictate the scores anyway.
Click to expand...


UUUMMMmmm.....  Seattle has not lost a game by more than one score in two years.  It's not that they are unbeatable.  They can be beaten.  27-9 counting playoffs over two seasons. 3 playoff wins. But only a couple of games were 6 and seven point losses.  Every other loss was a FG or less.  A blowout is just not going to happen.  The Hawks have blown out nearly a dozen teams in the same time frame.  Over the same time frame the Broncos are 28-7..with 2 playoff wins this season.  Thinking the Broncos are going to roll over Seattle is a pipe dream.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Flopper said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson out passed Kaepernick yesterday.  He made a few spectacular throws.  In the second half when it counted Wilson was a super star qb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True enough.He might not have looked flashy like he was earlier in the season and in the playoffs from a year ago but he came up BIG in the clutch when he had to on 4th and 7 making that gutsy throw and into the endzone to kearse that he caught for a touchdown.Carrol was a genius to make that gutsy call.  Thats what makes quarterbacks great is coming up making clutch throws when the game is on the line and wilson delivered just like he did last week in another big game hitting Baldwin for a huge gain deep down the field on another gutsy call 3rd and one.
> 
> He reminds me of a fomrer great someone else mentioned earlier.Joe Cool Montana.There were games Montana would play in where he would look horrible throughout the entire game,but when the game was on the line in the final minutes in very important games,He would come up BIG for them many times and win the game for them in the end.He was always cool under pressure and never panicked and had extreme confiendce in himself.Wilson is that sort of quarterback as well.Kapernick has yet to demonstrate he is that type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the Superbowl is going to be one of Russell's better games.  He's had problems in the last 4 games up to the championship with an average of only 147 yards. but against the 49ers, he started looking more like the old Russell from earlier in the season.  If Russell has a good game, you can count on Lynch racking up the yards.
Click to expand...


Yeah I expect Wilson to have his breakout game in this game and he will really shine.Remember,his running back Moreno,left in the 2nd half of that game and never returned so he probably wont have him for superbowl sunday which means NO RUNNING GAME.even if he can go,that will mean nothing.The Hawks have easily the best pass defense in the league by leaps and bounds and as long as you got a good quarterback like the Hawks do with wilson,great defense wins games everytime over great offense.

Manning will face a defense like nothing he has faced since he has been a denver bronco and wont know how to cope with it.the last time he faced a defense that was anything like this Hawks defense,was last year in denver against the ravens and even though it was a close game,they lost AND the game was played at mile high where the ravens had to deal with the rausous loud annoying fans and that thin air. you put those two teams from last year on a NEAUTRAL field where the donkeys dont have the advantage of the thin air and that loud crowd noise,the ravens blow the donkeys out in that game.same happens here in new york without that thin air and lous crowd to bail them out.

also the Hawks dont have to worry about a scrambling quarterback that can run and pick up first downs with his legs this time,and their defense is swiss cheese compared to the niners who have a defense similiar to the Hawks. wilson broke out in his game against the niners a GREAT defense,imiagine what he will do with that  swiss cheese defense of the donkeys.think THEY  will cause him any problems?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Immanuel said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to close this thread.  In Northern California our eyes turn to baseball while we continue to follow the Warriors and sharks.  Though I really wanted the Niners to win and play New England.  We had already whipped Denver (52-10) in one of our FIVE Super Bowl Wins.
> 
> I understand Huggy's hunger.  Zero Super Bowl wins, no world series wins and one in the NBA (but that team cut and ran to Oklahoma).  Nothing much to talk about at Starbucks, other than the weather (cold, wet and unclear).
> 
> Not sour grapes.  I'll root for Seattle to beat Denver, the Emerald City is one of my favorites on the Coast.   Anyone looking for a great getaway ought to visit Anacortes and camp at Deception Pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing against Seattle or Huggy, but I am still angry about the shitty officiating.  I will be hoping for a Denver (I have no love lost for Denver) victory and 60-0 sounds perfect to me.
> 
> Next year I think we should protect the players from injury and just tell the asshole refs to go into the bar and come out 3 hours later and tell us the final score.  They dictate the scores anyway.
Click to expand...


well you got to remember,payback time was due to Huggy from the refs the way they screwed him and the hawks from winning the game against the steelers in the superbowl.Those refs in that game were so obviously steelers fans pulling for them.They made the most blatant calls in favor of the steelers it was a joke.I remember back then running into steelers fans back then who even they did not feel right about winning that game the way the refs through it for them so Huggy has suffered enough the way they threw that game back then.justice was paid back to him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you didn't.  You played a good game and a clean game.  Unfortunately, the officials all year long have decided that they are the ones who will decide who wins and who loses.
> 
> You deserved to lose the game.  The officials just wouldn't let you do it.
> 
> Go Denver!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight... When I blame the official...I'm bat shit crazy...  When you all blame the officials ....oh never mind.  It was a great game...especially Wilson's first play ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm with you Huggy, they were bad calls, however bad calls are things true champions over come. Seattle deserved the win, they did what they needed to do.
> 
> The Sherman BS, was minor league, and not a good reflection on his team.
Click to expand...

true enough,champions overcome bad calls.cant blame the bad calls on the refs for Kapernick choking when he had "3" opportunitys to overcome their bad officiating.


Wilson out passed Kaepernick yesterday. He made a few spectacular throws. In the second half when it counted Wilson was a super star qb. 


so very true indeed.

QUOTE=Immanuel;8485927]Carroll is an ass.[/QUOTE]

sore losers.whine,whine.whine.cant take it like a man.


Pete Carroll totally cheated up the USC system then skated out just before they got the NCAA death penalty. Have no respect for him whatsoever. 
__________________
Let me guess? you like the cheatriots and have no problems with Belicheat cheating so he could go undefeated during the regular season  that year?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Darkwind said:


> So, it took bad calls by the officials for Seattle to win it.  This is getting typical anymore.
> 
> And then the fucking Seattle player from Seattle talks shit about Crabtree after the game?  Real class....He proves you can't take the ****** out of the hood.



Dude did you listen to what Sherman said? while I think he should have at least held back till after the game instead of saying it right there on the field,Crabtree is not mr innocent like he pretended to be.Crabtree had been badmouthing him all off season saying he was going to burn him in big games and you just KNOW he said something to him when he sherman held his jersey  on third down that gave the niners a first down that resulted in a touchdown for them. Crabtree provoked him into it so he set him off with his comments.It wasnt professional for sherman to act like that but he was mad because crabtree provoked him.Like someone else said,you dont think crabtree doesnt mouth off at the end as well if he burns him? better think again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Trajan said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherman is one angry mother ducker ..... He's the exact opposite if Russell Wilson.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Peyton lights his ass up
Click to expand...


Not happening.Manning will wish this game was over before halfitme when he has to face a defense like no other defense he has faced in the two years he has been there in denver. the real superbowl was between the niners and hawks,THEY are the two best teams in the NFL.


----------



## Immanuel

HUGGY said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to close this thread.  In Northern California our eyes turn to baseball while we continue to follow the Warriors and sharks.  Though I really wanted the Niners to win and play New England.  We had already whipped Denver (52-10) in one of our FIVE Super Bowl Wins.
> 
> I understand Huggy's hunger.  Zero Super Bowl wins, no world series wins and one in the NBA (but that team cut and ran to Oklahoma).  Nothing much to talk about at Starbucks, other than the weather (cold, wet and unclear).
> 
> Not sour grapes.  I'll root for Seattle to beat Denver, the Emerald City is one of my favorites on the Coast.   Anyone looking for a great getaway ought to visit Anacortes and camp at Deception Pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing against Seattle or Huggy, but I am still angry about the shitty officiating.  I will be hoping for a Denver (I have no love lost for Denver) victory and *60-0 sounds perfect to me*.
> 
> Next year I think we should protect the players from injury and just tell the asshole refs to go into the bar and come out 3 hours later and tell us the final score.  They dictate the scores anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UUUMMMmmm.....  Seattle has not lost a game by more than one score in two years.  It's not that they are unbeatable.  They can be beaten.  27-9 counting playoffs over two seasons. 3 playoff wins. But only a couple of games were 6 and seven point losses.  Every other loss was a FG or less.  A blowout is just not going to happen.  The Hawks have blown out nearly a dozen teams in the same time frame.  Over the same time frame the Broncos are 28-7..with 2 playoff wins this season.  Thinking the Broncos are going to roll over Seattle is a pipe dream.
Click to expand...


I didn't say it would happen, but the bigger the differential the better.


----------



## Immanuel

9/11 inside job said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight... When I blame the official...I'm bat shit crazy...  When you all blame the officials ....oh never mind.  It was a great game...especially Wilson's first play ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you Huggy, they were bad calls, however bad calls are things true champions over come. Seattle deserved the win, they did what they needed to do.
> 
> The Sherman BS, was minor league, and not a good reflection on his team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true enough,champions overcome bad calls.cant blame the bad calls on the refs for Kapernick choking when he had "3" opportunitys to overcome their bad officiating.
> 
> 
> Wilson out passed Kaepernick yesterday. He made a few spectacular throws. In the second half when it counted Wilson was a super star qb.
> 
> 
> so very true indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll is an ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sore losers.whine,whine.whine.cant take it like a man.
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll totally cheated up the USC system then skated out just before they got the NCAA death penalty. Have no respect for him whatsoever.
> __________________
> Let me guess? you like the cheatriots and have no problems with Belicheat cheating so he could go undefeated during the regular season  that year?
Click to expand...


I will admit to being a sore loser especially when the Niners have now had two straight championships stolen from them by piss poor officiating.

As for Belichik, he is an arrogant ass who wears the fact that he cheats as a badge of honor.


----------



## HUGGY

Immanuel said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you Huggy, they were bad calls, however bad calls are things true champions over come. Seattle deserved the win, they did what they needed to do.
> 
> The Sherman BS, was minor league, and not a good reflection on his team.
> 
> 
> 
> true enough,champions overcome bad calls.cant blame the bad calls on the refs for Kapernick choking when he had "3" opportunitys to overcome their bad officiating.
> 
> 
> Wilson out passed Kaepernick yesterday. He made a few spectacular throws. In the second half when it counted Wilson was a super star qb.
> 
> 
> so very true indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll is an ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sore losers.whine,whine.whine.cant take it like a man.
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll totally cheated up the USC system then skated out just before they got the NCAA death penalty. Have no respect for him whatsoever.
> __________________
> Let me guess? you like the cheatriots and have no problems with Belicheat cheating so he could go undefeated during the regular season  that year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will admit to being a sore loser especially when the *Niners have now had two straight championships stolen from them by piss poor officiating.*
> 
> As for Belichik, he is an arrogant ass who wears the fact that he cheats as a badge of honor.
Click to expand...


Get real man.  In the 4th qtr Kaepernick fumbled once and threw two interceptions.  THAT is why SF lost.  The refs were not perfect but your QB was straight up choke bogus when it counted.  Sherman was correct with his choke sign aimed at Kaepernick.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Immanuel said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you Huggy, they were bad calls, however bad calls are things true champions over come. Seattle deserved the win, they did what they needed to do.
> 
> The Sherman BS, was minor league, and not a good reflection on his team.
> 
> 
> 
> true enough,champions overcome bad calls.cant blame the bad calls on the refs for Kapernick choking when he had "3" opportunitys to overcome their bad officiating.
> 
> 
> Wilson out passed Kaepernick yesterday. He made a few spectacular throws. In the second half when it counted Wilson was a super star qb.
> 
> 
> so very true indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll is an ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sore losers.whine,whine.whine.cant take it like a man.
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll totally cheated up the USC system then skated out just before they got the NCAA death penalty. Have no respect for him whatsoever.
> __________________
> Let me guess? you like the cheatriots and have no problems with Belicheat cheating so he could go undefeated during the regular season  that year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will admit to being a sore loser especially when the Niners have now had two straight championships stolen from them by piss poor officiating.
> 
> As for Belichik, he is an arrogant ass who wears the fact that he cheats as a badge of honor.
Click to expand...


Piss poor officiating cannot be blamed on Kapernick choking at the end "3" times making poor decisons that cost them the game in the end.


Like someone else said earlier,champions overcome bad calls and dont make excuses.Wilson and the hawks could have hung their heads and given up when things started off poorly for them when he fumbled the ball but they kept their poise and did not let mistakes get to them.

piss poor officiating also cannot  be blamed for the niners failure to capitalize on a touchdown when they had a golden opportunity deep in seahawks territory and  cant be blamed for Kappys "three" turnovers when he had meltdowns turning the ball over 3 times  when he had a chance to win the game at the end nor can it be blamed for the whiners offense not watching the playclock having a false start on third and one making it third and 6 which  they failed to convert and ended up punting.

Champions overcome bad calls and dont make excuses.whiners sit around and whine about how the officials cost them the game.


----------



## Immanuel

HUGGY said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> true enough,champions overcome bad calls.cant blame the bad calls on the refs for Kapernick choking when he had "3" opportunitys to overcome their bad officiating.
> 
> 
> Wilson out passed Kaepernick yesterday. He made a few spectacular throws. In the second half when it counted Wilson was a super star qb.
> 
> 
> so very true indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> sore losers.whine,whine.whine.cant take it like a man.
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll totally cheated up the USC system then skated out just before they got the NCAA death penalty. Have no respect for him whatsoever.
> __________________
> Let me guess? you like the cheatriots and have no problems with Belicheat cheating so he could go undefeated during the regular season  that year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit to being a sore loser especially when the *Niners have now had two straight championships stolen from them by piss poor officiating.*
> 
> As for Belichik, he is an arrogant ass who wears the fact that he cheats as a badge of honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get real man.  In the 4th qtr Kaepernick fumbled once and threw two interceptions.  THAT is why SF lost.  The refs were not perfect but your QB was straight up choke bogus when it counted.  Sherman was correct with his choke sign aimed at Kaepernick.
Click to expand...


They were put into that position by the shitty officiating.  Had it not been for the shitty officiating that gave the Hawks the lead, the Niners would not have been forced into the do or die situation they were in.  Granted those TOs hurt, but without the shitty officiating, they would have been meaningless.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> true enough,champions overcome bad calls.cant blame the bad calls on the refs for Kapernick choking when he had "3" opportunitys to overcome their bad officiating.
> 
> 
> Wilson out passed Kaepernick yesterday. He made a few spectacular throws. In the second half when it counted Wilson was a super star qb.
> 
> 
> so very true indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> sore losers.whine,whine.whine.cant take it like a man.
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll totally cheated up the USC system then skated out just before they got the NCAA death penalty. Have no respect for him whatsoever.
> __________________
> Let me guess? you like the cheatriots and have no problems with Belicheat cheating so he could go undefeated during the regular season  that year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit to being a sore loser especially when the Niners have now had two straight championships stolen from them by piss poor officiating.
> 
> As for Belichik, he is an arrogant ass who wears the fact that he cheats as a badge of honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Piss poor officiating cannot be blamed on Kapernick choking at the end "3" times making poor decisons that cost them the game in the end.
> 
> 
> Like someone else said earlier,champions overcome bad calls and dont make excuses.Wilson and the hawks could have hung their heads and given up when things started off poorly for them when he fumbled the ball but they kept their poise and did not let mistakes get to them.
> 
> piss poor officiating also cannot  be blamed for the niners failure to capitalize on a touchdown when they had a golden opportunity deep in seahawks territory and  cant be blamed for Kappys "three" turnovers when he had meltdowns turning the ball over 3 times  when he had a chance to win the game at the end nor can it be blamed for the whiners offense not watching the playclock having a false start on third and one making it third and 6 which  they failed to convert.
> 
> Champions overcome bad calls and dont make excuses.whiners sit around and whine about how the officials cost them the game.
Click to expand...


Pissing down their leg about the fumble recovery on the one is stupid.  The next play they recovered a fumble on the 15.  That is a whole friggin better feild position than if they got the call on the one.  The only call that they sort of lost was the Seahawk player that barely touched the SF punter's plant leg and then the SF punter went all "oscar performance" and the refs laughed at his drama queen ass.  The Seattle player fell down right next to the leg and drew in his body to attempt no contact.  The guys shoulder pad just barely brushed the leg slightly and the punter immediately goes into this flailing back flip.  That's exactly what happened.  If their punter wants recognition for that kind of a performance he should join the actors union and make movies.


----------



## Immanuel

9/11 inside job said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> true enough,champions overcome bad calls.cant blame the bad calls on the refs for Kapernick choking when he had "3" opportunitys to overcome their bad officiating.
> 
> 
> Wilson out passed Kaepernick yesterday. He made a few spectacular throws. In the second half when it counted Wilson was a super star qb.
> 
> 
> so very true indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> sore losers.whine,whine.whine.cant take it like a man.
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll totally cheated up the USC system then skated out just before they got the NCAA death penalty. Have no respect for him whatsoever.
> __________________
> Let me guess? you like the cheatriots and have no problems with Belicheat cheating so he could go undefeated during the regular season  that year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit to being a sore loser especially when the Niners have now had two straight championships stolen from them by piss poor officiating.
> 
> As for Belichik, he is an arrogant ass who wears the fact that he cheats as a badge of honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Piss poor officiating cannot be blamed on Kapernick choking at the end "3" times making poor decisons that cost them the game in the end.
> 
> 
> Like someone else said earlier,champions overcome bad calls and dont make excuses.Wilson and the hawks could have hung their heads and given up when things started off poorly for them when he fumbled the ball but they kept their poise and did not let mistakes get to them.
> 
> piss poor officiating also cannot  be blamed for the niners failure to capitalize on a touchdown when they had a golden opportunity deep in seahawks territory and  cant be blamed for Kappys "three" turnovers when he had meltdowns turning the ball over 3 times  when he had a chance to win the game at the end nor can it be blamed for the whiners offense not watching the playclock having a false start on third and one making it third and 6 which  they failed to convert and ended up punting.
> 
> Champions overcome bad calls and dont make excuses.whiners sit around and whine about how the officials cost them the game.
Click to expand...


True, a better team would have been able to beat screwed up officials as well, but regardless the Niners kicked the Hawks asses from kick off to final gun, they were not,however, able to overcome the officials.

And again, had it not been for the shitty officiating those turnovers would have been meaningless.


----------



## Immanuel

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit to being a sore loser especially when the Niners have now had two straight championships stolen from them by piss poor officiating.
> 
> As for Belichik, he is an arrogant ass who wears the fact that he cheats as a badge of honor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piss poor officiating cannot be blamed on Kapernick choking at the end "3" times making poor decisons that cost them the game in the end.
> 
> 
> Like someone else said earlier,champions overcome bad calls and dont make excuses.Wilson and the hawks could have hung their heads and given up when things started off poorly for them when he fumbled the ball but they kept their poise and did not let mistakes get to them.
> 
> piss poor officiating also cannot  be blamed for the niners failure to capitalize on a touchdown when they had a golden opportunity deep in seahawks territory and  cant be blamed for Kappys "three" turnovers when he had meltdowns turning the ball over 3 times  when he had a chance to win the game at the end nor can it be blamed for the whiners offense not watching the playclock having a false start on third and one making it third and 6 which  they failed to convert.
> 
> Champions overcome bad calls and dont make excuses.whiners sit around and whine about how the officials cost them the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pissing down their leg about the fumble recovery on the one is stupid.  The next play they recovered a fumble on the 15.  That is a whole friggin better feild position than if they got the call on the one.  The only call that they sort of lost was the Seahawk player that barely touched the SF punter's plant leg and then the SF punter went all "oscar performance" and the refs laughed at his drama queen ass.  The Seattle player fell down right next to the leg and drew in his body to attempt no contact.  The guys shoulder pad just barely brushed the leg slightly and the punter immediately goes into this flailing back flip.  That's exactly what happened.  If their punter wants recognition for that kind of a performance he should join the actors union and make movies.
Click to expand...


There were at least five calls that went against the Niners.  The two you mention here, the bullshit unnecessary roughness on that pass in the center of the field where they claimed helmat to helmet and the Niner barely brushed the receiver with the back of the shoulder pad.  Wilson got away with an intentional grounding.  The first one, where the officials claimed he was outside the pocket.  By the way, on the second intentional grounding they met for two frigging minutes attempting to find a way not to call the penalty.  They also should have penalized the Seahawk that went out of bounds during the punt and then ran twenty yards out of bounds before trying to get back in the field of play to make the tackle.  The rule is the player must immediately return to the field of play.

Not one single call went against the hawks all night long.  There were a couple of penalties against them, but nothing critical and never at a critical junction.

I'm very much hoping Manning and the Broncos can destroy the Hawks and as I said, 60-0 would be sufficient to make me happy. And if a few "bad" calls go against the Hawks I will be thrilled to death.


----------



## HUGGY

Immanuel said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Piss poor officiating cannot be blamed on Kapernick choking at the end "3" times making poor decisons that cost them the game in the end.
> 
> 
> Like someone else said earlier,champions overcome bad calls and dont make excuses.Wilson and the hawks could have hung their heads and given up when things started off poorly for them when he fumbled the ball but they kept their poise and did not let mistakes get to them.
> 
> piss poor officiating also cannot  be blamed for the niners failure to capitalize on a touchdown when they had a golden opportunity deep in seahawks territory and  cant be blamed for Kappys "three" turnovers when he had meltdowns turning the ball over 3 times  when he had a chance to win the game at the end nor can it be blamed for the whiners offense not watching the playclock having a false start on third and one making it third and 6 which  they failed to convert.
> 
> Champions overcome bad calls and dont make excuses.whiners sit around and whine about how the officials cost them the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pissing down their leg about the fumble recovery on the one is stupid.  The next play they recovered a fumble on the 15.  That is a whole friggin better feild position than if they got the call on the one.  The only call that they sort of lost was the Seahawk player that barely touched the SF punter's plant leg and then the SF punter went all "oscar performance" and the refs laughed at his drama queen ass.  The Seattle player fell down right next to the leg and drew in his body to attempt no contact.  The guys shoulder pad just barely brushed the leg slightly and the punter immediately goes into this flailing back flip.  That's exactly what happened.  If their punter wants recognition for that kind of a performance he should join the actors union and make movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were at least five calls that went against the Niners.  The two you mention here, the bullshit unnecessary roughness on that pass in the center of the field where they claimed helmat to helmet and the Niner barely brushed the receiver with the back of the shoulder pad.  Wilson got away with an intentional grounding.  The first one, where the officials claimed he was outside the pocket.  By the way, on the second intentional grounding they met for two frigging minutes attempting to find a way not to call the penalty.  *They also should have penalized the Seahawk that went out of bounds during the punt and then ran twenty yards out of bounds before trying to get back in the field of play to make the tackle.  The rule is the player must immediately return to the field of play.*
> Not one single call went against the hawks all night long.  There were a couple of penalties against them, but nothing critical and never at a critical junction.
> 
> I'm very much hoping Manning and the Broncos can destroy the Hawks and as I said, 60-0 would be sufficient to make me happy. And if a few "bad" calls go against the Hawks I will be thrilled to death.
Click to expand...


Thank you for bringing that one up.  SF should have recieved a penalty on that play because Lane was pushed out of bounds *THEN CLOSELINED *by someone in the SF enterage ...some guy wearing a dark top and matching pants put his arm up and caught Lane under the helmet...nearly took his head off.  Lane still managed to spring up and get back on the field..lucky for SF because if he lay there recovering SF would have DAMNED SURE got a personal foul penalty and the guy would have been thrown out of the stadium.

Thanks for making it an issue...I was just goung to let the cheating 9ers actions slide.


----------



## Immanuel

HUGGY said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pissing down their leg about the fumble recovery on the one is stupid.  The next play they recovered a fumble on the 15.  That is a whole friggin better feild position than if they got the call on the one.  The only call that they sort of lost was the Seahawk player that barely touched the SF punter's plant leg and then the SF punter went all "oscar performance" and the refs laughed at his drama queen ass.  The Seattle player fell down right next to the leg and drew in his body to attempt no contact.  The guys shoulder pad just barely brushed the leg slightly and the punter immediately goes into this flailing back flip.  That's exactly what happened.  If their punter wants recognition for that kind of a performance he should join the actors union and make movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were at least five calls that went against the Niners.  The two you mention here, the bullshit unnecessary roughness on that pass in the center of the field where they claimed helmat to helmet and the Niner barely brushed the receiver with the back of the shoulder pad.  Wilson got away with an intentional grounding.  The first one, where the officials claimed he was outside the pocket.  By the way, on the second intentional grounding they met for two frigging minutes attempting to find a way not to call the penalty.  *They also should have penalized the Seahawk that went out of bounds during the punt and then ran twenty yards out of bounds before trying to get back in the field of play to make the tackle.  The rule is the player must immediately return to the field of play.*
> Not one single call went against the hawks all night long.  There were a couple of penalties against them, but nothing critical and never at a critical junction.
> 
> I'm very much hoping Manning and the Broncos can destroy the Hawks and as I said, 60-0 would be sufficient to make me happy. And if a few "bad" calls go against the Hawks I will be thrilled to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for bringing that one up.  SF should have recieved a penalty on that play because Lane was pushed out of bounds *THEN CLOSELINED *by someone in the SF enterage ...some guy wearing a dark top and matching pants put his arm up and caught Lane under the helmet...nearly took his head off.  Lane still managed to spring up and get back on the field..lucky for SF because if he lay there recovering SF would have DAMNED SURE got a personal foul penalty and the guy would have been thrown out of the stadium.
> 
> Thanks for making it an issue...I was just goung to let the cheating 9ers actions slide.
Click to expand...


Bullshit, watch the video.  No one touched him.  He slipped as he turned to finally return to the field of play. He fell on his hip.  *IF* he had been cloths lined as you claim, he would have fallen on his back and hit the back of his helmet.  He slipped on what I believe was a yard or down marker when he made his cut to re-enter the field of play.  There were two people, neither of whom were wearing Niner colors, in the area, one between Lane and the field and the other on the other side of Lane.  Neither one of them made any movement towards Lane at all.  That cloths lined claim is a crock of shit.


----------



## Immanuel

Also, the fact that the Niners recovered the fumble on the ensuing play does not excuse the fact that the officials deliberately screwed the Niners on the fumble that injured Bowman.


----------

